# IVF & Crohn's/colitis



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello,

Is there anyone on the board having/had IVF who also suffers with Crohns/Colitis?

I have had Crohns for a lot of years (15Y approx) and do wonder whether this will impact upon the chances of IVF working.

Would be lovely to hear any stories/viewpoints from anyone here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

dont have a clue sorry  but love your dog 

good luck

nico


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks!  And thanks for saying the dog is really sweet, he looks like a girl but i promise he is a boy!!


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi EJ

Not sure about the impact on the actual IVF process but my Mailyn Glenville book says that folic acid deficiency is common with these conditions... so supplementation really matters.  Assume you are doing this anyway and wish you all the best.  

Peer support may be helpful maybe someone else has been thru this too.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

i don't have personal experience of collitis although my MIL has it. I just wanted to say that my consultant was discussing the contraversial issue of taking steroids with me the other day. He said that steroids help women to get pregnant although he wasn't prepared to prescribe them for me as the study isn't complete yet. Fair enough. Anyway, I thought you might be interested to know that he says they definitely have a good impact on people who needed steroids anyway. He said people with collitis for example. And thats a quote. I thought it might be worth asking for steroids for your condition and if they help you to get pregnant anyway then what a brilliant bonus. I know that steroids help with collitis as my MIL was on them for some time.

I hope that helps a little bit.  good luck


----------



## Flakey (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi EJ

I am a long-term sufferer of ulcerative colitis - approx 20 years. I have a relatively mild form of the disease but it is pretty persistent and I am generally pretty intolerant of anti-inflammatories. 

I was really worried about the IVF and whether it would cause a major flare up but to be honest I was pleasantly surprised. The down-regging and injection phase didnt cause any noticeable changes. Following embryo collection I was put on projesterone suppositories. These carried a warning not to take them if you suffer from inflammatory bowel conditions but my IVF nurse said to try it and see and if they caused a reaction then to "switch holes" if you know what I mean. I was very surprised to find that these actually seemed to ease my condition. My ARGC consultant, Mr T, also put me on a course of heparin injections - this was amazing and my colitis seemed to completely clear up. I was so surprised that I looked on the web and found that heparin is used experimentally to treat colitis. 

I was very fortunate and got pregnant on my first go at ICSI. Once I came off the drugs, I was then worried that the pregnancy would cause a flare up. In fact, it was the reverse. Pregnancy hormones seem to really ease the condition and I didnt really have any more flare ups until about 6 months after the birth of my twins. Im now back into the cycle of regular flare ups but I am at last on a treatment that agrees with me. Looking back on the IVF and pregnancy however, I can honestly say that it brought on the longest period of remission that I have had in many years. 

Good luck with your treatment. I know we are all different and you may react differently to the meds you are on but I truly hope that you enjoy a similar experience. 

Flakey x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi EJ, i dont suffer from ulcerative colitis anymore as I have my entire colon taken out about six years ago.  I have a j-pouch formed from my small bowel now inside me.  I am currently 5 weeks pregnant on my second IVF cycle (first one ended with a biochemical) so hope this helps.

Take care and good luck

Cat xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello,

Many thanks for taking the time to reply. I am on steroids at the moment for my Crohns though it is a very low dose. My Gastro consultant did say he wanted me off them and would not be happy to have a (hopefully) pregnant me on them. So i will have to wait and see what the IVF doc has to say, whether they contradict each other.

Best of luck.



sho28 said:


> i don't have personal experience of collitis although my MIL has it. I just wanted to say that my consultant was discussing the contraversial issue of taking steroids with me the other day. He said that steroids help women to get pregnant although he wasn't prepared to prescribe them for me as the study isn't complete yet. Fair enough. Anyway, I thought you might be interested to know that he says they definitely have a good impact on people who needed steroids anyway. He said people with collitis for example. And thats a quote. I thought it might be worth asking for steroids for your condition and if they help you to get pregnant anyway then what a brilliant bonus. I know that steroids help with collitis as my MIL was on them for some time.
> 
> I hope that helps a little bit.  good luck


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Flakey,

Congratulations on your twins, they are beautiful.
Thanks for your comments, all very interesting, i have heard of other Crohn's sufferers going into remission whilst pregnant which is always good news. I'm also glad to hear the whole process did not cause you a flare-up of any kind, very reassuring.



Flakey said:


> Hi EJ
> 
> I am a long-term sufferer of ulcerative colitis - approx 20 years. I have a relatively mild form of the disease but it is pretty persistent and I am generally pretty intolerant of anti-inflammatories.
> 
> ...


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for your advice and kind wishes. Sending lots of warm wishes back your way. 



Maybemummy said:


> Hi EJ
> 
> Not sure about the impact on the actual IVF process but my Mailyn Glenville book says that folic acid deficiency is common with these conditions... so supplementation really matters. Assume you are doing this anyway and wish you all the best.
> 
> Peer support may be helpful maybe someone else has been thru this too.


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

EJ - I've had ulcerative colitis since 94, was diagnosed the same month we started trying for a family.  I know another FF who has Crohns and I'll IM her about this thread.  I think it would be really interesting to bring all our info together on one thread.  I personally think it has some connection with IF but I'm not a consultant...

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi there - I have Crohn's Colitis, and had my entire large colon removed in 1999 due to my one and only flare up.  At that stage I was diagnosed with UC, and thereafter discovered that it was Crohn's Colitis.  I am starting IVF, with the Prostat downregulator on the 5th April.  The Doctors thought that my numerous surgeries may be the cause of the inability to conceive (or part of the problem anyway).  I'm currently in remission and am not taking any steroids, etc.  I do however, take lots of Vitamins and get regular B12 injections.  I would ask your GP to run a full blood count, pathology etc just to ensure your health is as good as it can be.  Big hugs -Carrie X


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Almamay, there seem to be a few of us in the same boat so im very glad i started this thread.



AlmaMay said:


> EJ - I've had ulcerative colitis since 94, was diagnosed the same month we started trying for a family. I know another FF who has Crohns and I'll IM her about this thread. I think it would be really interesting to bring all our info together on one thread. I personally think it has some connection with IF but I'm not a consultant...
> 
> Yours,
> Almamay


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Carrie,

I have also had all my colon and part of my small bowel removed - i have lots of big scars including on that runs right down my middle and resembles a zip!!

Best of luck for April 5th, we are seeing the consultant April 18th to see what he has to suggest and i am hoping he will refer us on to St Mary's in Manchester. I have also ordered a brochure from CARE manchester in the mean time - i guess i can never have enough info!

Are you having NHS or private treatment if you don't mind me asking?

I also have Vit B12 injections that i do myself and i take lots of other stuff besides.

Best of luck.



Carrie Grant said:


> Hi there - I have Crohn's Colitis, and had my entire large colon removed in 1999 due to my one and only flare up. At that stage I was diagnosed with UC, and thereafter discovered that it was Crohn's Colitis. I am starting IVF, with the Prostat downregulator on the 5th April. The Doctors thought that my numerous surgeries may be the cause of the inability to conceive (or part of the problem anyway). I'm currently in remission and am not taking any steroids, etc. I do however, take lots of Vitamins and get regular B12 injections. I would ask your GP to run a full blood count, pathology etc just to ensure your health is as good as it can be. Big hugs -Carrie X


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi EJ

I'm having my IVF treatment on the NHS at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary.  I took have the 'zip' scar, which has been open and closed a total of 4 times now!!  They also took part of my small bowel away a few years after the colon was removed - it's pretty amazing how we can function with so little left inside isn't it??

Best of luck with your treatment - have you has a Histosalpingogram to check how the dye runs into your tubes?  All the Medics were pretty surprised, as my tubes were clear!!

Take care and keep in touch.

Sending you all lots of positive energy - Carrie XX


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

EJ_wales said:


> Hello,
> 
> Many thanks for taking the time to reply. I am on steroids at the moment for my Crohns though it is a very low dose. My Gastro consultant did say he wanted me off them and would not be happy to have a (hopefully) pregnant me on them. So i will have to wait and see what the IVF doc has to say, whether they contradict each other.


Hi EJ

I dont have Crohns but I have an autoimmune illness and will be taking low dose steroids throughout my pregnancy (fingers crossed it sticks). Both the rheumy and gynae/obs have assured me this is fine and safe for the baby.

Good Luck with your tx.

Os


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello,

Have had the hysterosalpingogram - blocked tubes! Which i believe was not a big surprise to any of my medics. Wow, you were luck that your tubes were clear, fabulous news i guess! Biggest surprise to me was how painful the HSG was - really wasn't expecting to have to be scraped off the celing!!!!

My partner and i haven't even started trying for a baby yet, my gastro consultant is just fabulous and deiced to get everything done before we do start trying. It's all a bit complicated really.
Best wishes.



Carrie Grant said:


> Hi EJ
> 
> I'm having my IVF treatment on the NHS at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary. I took have the 'zip' scar, which has been open and closed a total of 4 times now!! They also took part of my small bowel away a few years after the colon was removed - it's pretty amazing how we can function with so little left inside isn't it??
> 
> ...


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

i had severe ulcerative colitis and 6 lots of surgery caused my tubes to block   
I have had a j-pouch but sadly was one of the 5% to fail so have now had an AP resection and live with an ileostomy  

we have had lots of tx - and only fallen pg on one one of them which was short-lived   the docs believe there is a link to do with scar tissue etc - but of course it's just a theory........i'm prescribed aspirin, clexane and prednisolone for my tx. 

the steroids cannot cross the placenta to the baby so most obs/gynae folks say it is fine. like you EJ my surgeon wanted me off them - but my IVF clinic are very happy to stay on them which i have done  

i've recently written my nursing dissertation on j-pouch surgery and quality of life - and i discovered to my horror (as no-one told me prior to my ops) that:
occulsion of the tube was found in 49% of women after crohns/colitis surgeries
pelvic adhesions are the main cause of infertility for crohns/colitis patients 
48% of j-pouch patients became pregnant compared to 82% of other IBD patients
birth rate of j-pouch patients were 50% reduced
of those pregnant 30% were the result of IVF    why oh why was i not told this?

on the other hand my good pal has had crohns for 15 years - and got pg first time IVF without the steroids, clexane, aspirin - so you never know   

anyways, there are a few more ladies on here with colitis etc - would be great to set up our own thread - only so much you can say about IBD before you make people feel a tad green  

ritz.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi

I suffer with a lot of inflammation and borderline IBS - so try sticking to a gluten free diet - so no where near what you are going through but I found this which may help:

http://coeliac.info/suppboard/viewtopic.php?t=490

I understand the biggest prob. is not absorbing and keeping hold of the essential nutrients that are needed.



/links


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

ritzi said:


> hi all
> 
> i had severe ulcerative colitis and 6 lots of surgery caused my tubes to block
> I have had a j-pouch but sadly was one of the 5% to fail so have now had an AP resection and live with an ileostomy
> ...


Hi there - I also had J-pouch surgery which failed - I had the pouch removed in 2003. I also know a few people who have either had their pouch removed or are having a horific time trying to cope with the pouch. You are so right - nobody sits you down to tell you that the surgery may cause problems with conceiving. It would be interesting to find out how many people have had their colon removed, their J-pouch removed and have went on to have succesful pregnancies, either naturally or by IVF.

Take care - big hugs - Carrie XX


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

I too had a j pouch that failed and now have an ileostomy. Was told that my tubes are a complete mess so that is the reason for my IF. If I'd known then what I know now I would never had had the j pouch and would have had an ileostomy from the start. Then I may not have had had quite so much surgery and therefore adhesions. I know now that I was a bit of a guinea - pig and as a result have found myself on this really difficult IF journey. From the colitis I have arthritis and have just been diagnosed as having anti nuclear antibodies. Was on prednisolone for my last tx but sadly failed. So they are starting it earlier when I start stimming. 

Hi Ritzi hope you are ok.

EJ well done you for starting this thread. I started one ages ago and had three replies and found ritzi and another girl. But this is excellent and I hope we can all be here to support each other. I wouldn't wan't to be without etna (that is the name I gave my stoma) it gave me back a quality of life that I had lost and at times never thought I would get back.

really pleased to hear a very positive story on here too.

Lets hope more people come on board and many thanks to EJ for starting it.

Love Jaybxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

Jayb - your PM box is full hun - i tried to PM you days ago   how was your op? i so hope it went well for you. How ya doing? 
ETNA  how did you come up with that name?  mine's called stanley   stanley the stoma - can't imagine life without him now   so so glad i had the dreaded pouch out!

Carrie - i agree it would be fascinating to know the stats - though sadly i dont' think they have any...i tried really hard to find specifics for my dissertation and couldn't. i just know that all this pelvic surgery has clearly impacted our lives   did you have the AP resection or is there scope to try another procedure for you? just curious.....

EJ - wishing you luck as you start your journey   and thanks for finding us all  

almamay - hello my fellow vet  

ritz.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls - there can be light at the end of the tunnel and i am the example of it.  I am full of scar tissue and adhesions and have had two ileostomy's and now have j-pouch of 5 years and i am nearly six weeks pregnant from IVF.

Dont give up hope - but you are right, i was never warned of the possible risk to my fertility of having such procedures but on researching it more, apparently the inflammation from your bowels can cause adhesions , i.e your fallopian tubes attaching to the bowel that could make you infertile anyway.

IVF is a rough ride and now that i am pregnant it isnt getting any easier - i am constantly worried about miscarriage and have read all sorts of stories about faecal incontinence in patients like us who are pregnant so am worried I'll have to give up my job etc.  I have already started getting up to go to the loo about five times each night.  I will be glad when 9 months is over and baby is here.

Other people dont realise the difficulties people with bowel conditions have to suffer on a daily basis.  Its nice that someone has started this thread.

Cat xx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I'm quite surprised at how many of us are there.  I'm also surprised that none of our consultants (it seems) have made any connection between the disease with our colon and our IF.  It makes perfect sense to me that there would be a connection.  The only pain I've ever had with IVF was my colon plays up after EC.  I don't have any other other pain.  When I used the low dose steroid the pain I experienced was less then without so it definitely made a difference.  

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello All,

How chuffed was i to just long on now and find lots of new people have posted in this thread since i last checked?  Excellent!

My J pouch was a non-starter really and never got fully hooked-up, so i guess what i never had i never missed.  I must say i was another who was not warned/told of the complications with fertility years down the line but i guess as my surgery was mainly done aged 12-17 i wouldn't have taken it in fully anyway, i would have thought of my quality of life at the time and been happy with an improvement then at the cost of future health.  My surgeon wa sfantastic though and i would not be here today without him.

My gastro physician is also wonderful, the minute i asked for a gynae referral (my boss scanned me and found ovarian cysts and bicornuate uterus) he was SO happy to oblige.  Everyone has been wonderful with me so far.  We see the guy who will decide whether we can actually have IVF on April 18th, so that seems to be taking forever to get here and although i live in North Wales the referral will be for St Mary's in Manchester as all my healthcare is provided in Manchester.

Really lovely to read everyone else stories, experiences and opinions as you do tend to feel a bit lonely and wonder what may lie ahead.  Very glad i started this thread now!

Take care and best wishes


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

EJ_Wales - I agree that it is taking forever to get to 18th april cos thats when my first scan is!!!

Good luck with your treatment 

xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Ritzi - have deleted some of my inbox, I am ok honey op went well and all looked ok but now I think I may have an infection waiting for the dr to call can't believe it  . Hope you are ok honey.

Cat - Thank you for your message it is lovely to see a success story. Interesting to see you had hydro's. did you have anything done to your tubes?

Better go as at work, will be back soon.

Love Jaybxx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there ladies .

Alma May - Thanks very much about the IM about this thread, very interesting & informative indeedy .

JayB - Haven't heard from you for aaaaaaages ! So sorry to hear you had to have yet another op - soz I wasn't there for you .

[fly]! Warning - Looooooooooong post below ! [/fly]

It does indeed seem that there are alot of us Crohnies about . I was diagnosed with it about 10 years ago now & before the diagnosis had never heard of the disease .

I have had many ops (as I didn't respond to any of the drugs I was pumped full of) & many complications too which ended up with complete Colon & rectum removal, both at different ops. I realise that the many ops saved my life, but still can't accept having an ileosomy, even about 8 years down the line & still get very depressed about it . All that said, I have'nt had another attack since all the ops & am totally drug free . Am now only seen for a Crohns check-up once a year.

At the time, the first few ops were emergencies as I was suffering from peritonitis unknow to me - I worked right up to being admitted, just thought the upset tummy would go away, etc .............. I was never informed that the adhesions would result in my infertility (like everyone else on this thread it seems ) & the first I knew of any probs was when I developped a big ovarian cyst !. The gynae had to operate to remove it & said that he had found my fallopian tubes 'knackered' & had lots of adhesions ! ! !.

When my partner & I deceided to finally go ahead with IVF, our clinic didn't seem to think our Crohns Disease (my partner suffers from it too, bless him, & is on Azathioprine for the rest of his life, no ileostomy tho had a temp one years ago) was a problem re treatment at all ............ the cycle seemed to be plain sailing drugs & interactions wise up until my EC - I had sooooooooooooo much pain after it that we have deceided not to do another cycle ever again . To this day, we are not sure why I suffered so badly with soooooooooooooooooooo much pain & are unsure if it was a Crohns related thing .

Interesting that some of us have had other complications resulting from our Crohns Disease ! I have been suffering from Achillies Tendonitis for the last 10 years or so & also suffer from Arthritis in my knees, Exzema, Asthma, Depression - the list goes on lol .............. I have been told that the Achillies Tendonitis is a result of me having Crohns Disease & is due to immune system probs - nowt can be done about it tho  - have been having physio for a looooooooooong time & it didn't help & because of my Ileostomy & other things wrong with me they are loathed to operate on it  .

Some of you ladies might be interested in the Ileostomy Association - I subscribe to their quaterly magazine & find it very informative (articles about research & new appliances, etc) & it helps me remember that I am not alone when I go thru my bad times of leackage etc ...........

I really hope that you are all feeling very well & that all your IVF cycles end in a very happy ending .

Sorry for babbling on for soooooooooooooo long, but I don't really have anyone else to chat about my Crohns Disease/Ileostomy to apart from my partmer & my family .*_


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all,

BLK - hi hun.....nice to see you on the board  
i was interested to read of your other symptoms - i'm techincally cured of UC but still get iritis, arthritis, have asthma & exzema, and was dx with reactive depression last year   so bowel wise I'm fine (cos i've not got any  ) - but otherwise UC has certainly taken it's toll   like you i find the EC increadably painful and the clinic have said it's due to the adhesions etc....
sorry you still have your down days - bag leakages can do that...i'm lucky in that i switched to a convex bag and it's a very rare occurence. we're here for you to rant at when you need  

jayb - did the dr call you back? how are you hun?   thinking of you  

hi to everyone else  

ritz.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Blue lobster me old chum, sorry I have not been in touch sooooo much is happening at the mo. Just read your message about not doing any more tx. big hugs hun, that must have been a difficult descision.

Ritzi the dr did call back and I had to go and see him straight away and yes I have an infection. feeling really pants. Been put on metronadazole and clarithromycin. Have had them before and now I feel like a zombie. But don't care as long as they sort the problem.

Going back to the setttee now love to all
Jaybxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

HI al

Jaybe - I hope you are feeling better!!

You asked about the hydrosalpinx - I had that diagnosed last year when i collapsed in M&S (oh my god ambulance and everything!) and was diagnosed with a cyst on my ovary and a hydrosalpin in my right tube.  Typical NHS just sent me hope with pain killers.  When i went back six weeks later to have another scan before my clinic appointment they both had vanished so got the all clear to do IVF.

When I was stimming, it was back and they gave me the chance to carry on or have another go after having both tubes removed as they said it could reduce my chances of conceiving but i was literally 4 days away from egg collection and really couldnt face doing the whole IVF thing again so i went ahead anyway.  It was much smaller than before - about 0.5 cm by 1.7 cm and hurrah - looks like i made the right decision!!!

For me personally i couldnt bear the thought of being opened up again and they said they would need a bowel surgeon as well as the gynae surgeon because of the high risk of bowel perforation.  My bowels are so under control at the moment i didnt want to risk anything going wrong.

Hope this helps  

Cat xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Cat,

My warmest thoughts and wishes are with you for the rest of your pregnancy and hoping all goes well and does not upset your bowel TOO much. Keep us all posted as to how you get on.



cat1980 said:


> IVF is a rough ride and now that i am pregnant it isnt getting any easier - i am constantly worried about miscarriage and have read all sorts of stories about faecal incontinence in patients like us who are pregnant so am worried I'll have to give up my job etc. I have already started getting up to go to the loo about five times each night. I will be glad when 9 months is over and baby is here.
> 
> Other people dont realise the difficulties people with bowel conditions have to suffer on a daily basis. Its nice that someone has started this thread.
> 
> Cat xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Best of luck with your scan, i will be thinking of you whilst i'm sat waiting to see a consultant. Wat time is your appt? So i can send lotsa warm wishes your way.



cat1980 said:


> EJ_Wales - I agree that it is taking forever to get to 18th april cos thats when my first scan is!!!
> 
> Good luck with your treatment
> 
> xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello BlueLobester,

I have sent you a PM but also wanted to send you a big warm hug ((( ))) as you sound as though you have been through a very rough ride.

My thoughts and warmest wishes are with you.



Blue Lobster Keeper said:


> _*Hello there ladies .
> 
> Alma May - Thanks very much about the IM about this thread, very interesting & informative indeedy .
> 
> ...


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Jayb,

Hope you are feeling 'less pants' very soon and your infection clears up.

Warm wishes and hugs



jayb said:


> Blue lobster me old chum, sorry I have not been in touch sooooo much is happening at the mo. Just read your message about not doing any more tx. big hugs hun, that must have been a difficult descision.
> 
> Ritzi the dr did call back and I had to go and see him straight away and yes I have an infection. feeling really pants. Been put on metronadazole and clarithromycin. Have had them before and now I feel like a zombie. But don't care as long as they sort the problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Cat - my hydro is a lot worse when I am stimming which adds to the discomfort. I had my tubes clipped last July and luckily my gynaecologist had performed an operation on me the year before so he had my bowel surgeon there that time and felt confident to do it alone this time I think because he wasn't cutting the same scar, as it was bikini line this time. I am so pleased that it proved positive and you did not have to go through more operations. I really hope my hysteroscopy was the last operation. Obviously wouldn't mind if it was for a c section . Look forward to hearing how the scan went. All the best to you.

EJ thanks for your kind wishes. I am feeling a lot better today - hope to be back to work tomorrow.

Hi to Ritzi, BLK, Alma may, Carrie Grant, and happygirlie.

Love Jaybxx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Jayb - really really hope you are feeling more better every day . Seems you have really been thru the mill .

EJ_wales - thank you soooooooooo very much for the IM - really nice to know you are there for me if I ever need you 

Ritzi - Sorry to hear about all your complications too, as if Ostomys weren't hard enough to cope with . I have been using convex flanges for a looooooooong time now & still get bursts & leakages . These things are sent to try us indeedy !

Thanks very much for all your kind messages to me in this thread - really means alot to me .*_


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi to all

Back to work today no time for personals, Feeling a lot better thanks for all your well wishes.

Better go love to all
Jaybxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

HI all thanks for all the kind wishes

Jayb - good luck with your next cycle, i bet you are thinking its one thing after the other but I'm sure you will get there in the end

EJ - my scan isnt until 4.10 on 18th - they are making me wait all day!!!

Just a quick update on the bowel situation - it has really calmed down and yesterday I ate a full plate of salad and have been fine, hopefully this is how it will be for a while, well fingers crossed anyway.  Have been concerned baby wont get the full benefit of my food because sometimes (sorry TMI warning!) it comes out the same as it goes in and i just think whats the point in eating that!  Doctor said not to worry, he said if anyone will suffer it will be me not baby.  

Cat x


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Cat,

Poor you having to wait all day for your scan - that really isn't fair! But you know what they say, the best things really do come to those who wait! My thoughts will be with you!

Glad to hear you bowels have not been too bad, it's really nice to hear how you are getting on and how well you are doing.

EJ x



cat1980 said:


> HI all thanks for all the kind wishes
> 
> Jayb - good luck with your next cycle, i bet you are thinking its one thing after the other but I'm sure you will get there in the end
> 
> ...


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Just sending a little message hope you are all doing well. Just got back from taking Benn my labrador to his first Pat dog visit we visited a residential home near me and he really enjoyed and all the residents loved him.

Hi to all 
Jaybxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Jayb,

That is really lovely that your dog is a 'PAT' dog, i'm sure he provides lots of welcome 'dogginess' for patients/residents that would otherwise miss out on spending time in the company of a pet.

Hope he got lots of attention and if he is anything like my dog - loved getting plenty of fuss! When i take my dog for walks if people walk past him without giving him any attention he is really genuinely hurt and snorts! Very funny!



jayb said:


> Hi Just sending a little message hope you are all doing well. Just got back from taking Benn my labrador to his first Pat dog visit we visited a residential home near me and he really enjoyed and all the residents loved him.
> 
> Hi to all
> Jaybxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Just to let you know that my Af arrived today so I will hopefully be stimming on wednesday and starting my prednisolone, got to have a blood test and scan.

Hope you are all ok, Ritzi have you started again yet?

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

jayb - glad AF arrived, good luck with the stimming   are you long or short protocol?  
my AF is due on sunday so hoping to start day 2....we tried natural FET but didn't work out (stupid body  ) so resorting to medicated this time....our final fling now really so trying to be realistic while hoping it works....

how is everyone else?

ritz.


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Jayb - so hope your stimming goes well & the side effects keep at bay . Good luck for the blood tests & scan too   . Keeping all my fingers & toes crossed for you . How lovely that your Benn is a 'pat doggy' - how very rewarding for both Benn & the patients that he lightens their day .

Ritzi - So sorry to hear that the natural FET didn't work out for you . I soooooooooooooo hope your final medicated cycle works for you this time   . Keeping all my fingers & toes crossed for you too .

Me, I'm doing OK - had a very busy Easter bank holiday including a day out at Howletts Animal Park in Kent (Neals' Mum works at Port Lymne & managed to get us free entry tickets - got quite burnt whilst marvelling at all the gorillas, big cats & small monkeys for about 6 hours !. I managed to scare a poor little ginger monkey ............ must have been all my piercings & purple hair . T'was a bit funny tho, his little face in shock for a split second & the screech he made .

On Saturday we went riding around, me on my Zip 125 ped & Neal following me on my other big bike - a Honda CBR400RR sports bike that I am too scared to ride . It was the first time I really felt confident on my little bright red ped & I really enjoyed it .

We had a lovely BBQ on Sunday & we went to Essex Arena yesterday for a whole days fun watching banger racing & mini-stox. Even got a free creme egg each on entry . Bit of a shame we turned up 2 hours early tho , but we munched thru our picnic & had a fab day out .

Is it just me that tries not to change their Ostomy appliances until abso necessary ??. I for one really do detest seeing/cleaning/touching it & it sometimes makes me physically sick seeing it . I leave it so long between changing it that the skin around the stoma itches like hell & then I know I have to change the appliance .

Hope you all had a lovely loooooooooong Easter break & enjoyed the fab weather *_


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Ritzi - sorry your FET was abandoned, fingers crossed for Sunday that she arrives on time and you can get started again. Really hope it is your turn this time.
I am doing the short protocol this time, have to be at the clinic for 9am tomorrow morning. Feel numb at the moment about the whole thing I think that is my defence mechanism at the moment.

Blue Lobster -   poor little monkey, fancy scaring such a defenceless little thing  . Pleased you had a good day and that you have ventured back on the red machine.
As for the appliance thing I do not really have a problem seeing etna in fact she fascinates me how she works. I usually change the ****** as I have a two piece every 4 days and I change my bag every morning early before she wakes up too much if you know what I mean  .

EJ hope you are ok.

Cat hope all is well with you too good luck for your scan on the 18th.

Well working from home today and then have the day off tomorrow for the clinic.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Blue Lobster Keeper said:


> Is it just me that tries not to change their Ostomy appliances until abso necessary ??. I for one really do detest seeing/cleaning/touching it & it sometimes makes me physically sick seeing it . I leave it so long between changing it that the skin around the stoma itches like hell & then I know I have to change the appliance .


Yup, same here! Seeing it doesn't bother me as i know it saved my life and for that i am grateful!

When i had my previous ileostomy i got 1 month out of every ****** which shocked and amazed everyone, i also had the tidiest, nicest, healthiest skin the nurses had ever seen considering i was changing so infrequently!

Since i had my 'new' ileostomy it needs changing about once a week, but i still leave it til the last day, often running the risk of a leak as i'm too damn busy/lazy to change it! Bad, i know! And if you ask em why i can't really give a good reason, which i think makes it worse!!?!



jayb said:


> Hi
> 
> Just to let you know that my Af arrived today so I will hopefully be stimming on wednesday and starting my prednisolone, got to have a blood test and scan.
> 
> ...


wishing you the very best of luck with everything. Please keep us all posted as to how you are going, as the whole 'procedure' is new to me i for one will be very interested to follow you throughout your treatment.

Hugs and best wishes



ritzi said:


> hi all
> 
> jayb - glad AF arrived, good luck with the stimming  are you long or short protocol?
> my AF is due on sunday so hoping to start day 2....we tried natural FET but didn't work out (stupid body ) so resorting to medicated this time....our final fling now really so trying to be realistic while hoping it works....
> ...


Aww, Ritzi,

Sorry your natural FET didn't work out for you. 

Wishing you the best of luck for this time. xx



jayb said:


> Hi
> 
> Ritzi - sorry your FET was abandoned, fingers crossed for Sunday that she arrives on time and you can get started again. Really hope it is your turn this time.
> I am doing the short protocol this time, have to be at the clinic for 9am tomorrow morning. Feel numb at the moment about the whole thing I think that is my defence mechanism at the moment.
> ...


Jayb,

Good luck for the clinic tomorrow (if i've just read this on the correct day!) let us know how you go.

Etna, that i such a well thought out name - not shy of eruptions either i can imagine! 

Love and hugs

Hello,

Glad to see all is well and everyone has been posting updates as to how they are getting on.

I've been back in work today after 2 weeks off sick so that was a difficult one but not too bad, fair play to my boss he had kept up with the majority of my work and typed all the medical reports that were outstanding 

I've not got much to report really, dont see the consultant until 18/4/07 (another *8* days away) to find out whether we can be referred on the NHS. I've got all my hopes pinned on this so hope it goes well. From the criteria i have here we should be referred as BMI 25.7, me or partner no kids, i don't smoke, partner just given up. So fingers crossed.

I have also had some info off CARE Manchester as if we do make the NHS waiting list at St Mary's i believe it is about 3 years long!!

Best wishes and kind thoughts to everyone, esp Jayb for the hospital tomorrow.

I'm sure i know the answer to this before i even post the question:

As we have Crohns/Colitis, does that immediately mean we cannot do egg share?

Im sure it probably will but when i enquired by phone they didn't know what Crohns was so no point asking too much!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

BLK - i change my bag every day (one piece), usually in the evening after a bath. my skin is always fine.....but because i wear Dansac the outer cover rubs on my jeans and by the end of the day is looking a little threadbare. I don't mind looking/poking/prodding Stanley - like Jayb i find the whole thing fascinating  
i occasionally have leaks but i think its because i wear low slung jeans and if it's filling with air and i don't empty it quickly enough then the jeans squash the bag and the air escapes through the side and before you know it sh*t everywhere  

EJwales - you CAN share with crohns/colitis as they are not genetic conditions. With the cromwell - now LWC it's not a problem  

Jayb - sending you   for tomorrow

ritz.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritzi,

Thanks for the info on egg sharing, when i rang CARE as i was making a very 'general' enquiry (hadn't discussed it with partner and knew very little about it myself anyway) i didn't want to go into too much detail with them.  That is very helpful to know anyway!

Sh*t everywhere - made me giggle!


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls havent posted for a while.

Didnt realise you could egg share with colitis.  My mum has a similar condition so just assumed it was genetic or something!

Well i am now eight weeks pregnant and feeling pretty rotten.  I am off work.  I am not sleeping, have been getting up during the night up to 11 times to empty the back door.  Then I am so tired the next day and throwing up until about 1 pm.  There is no way I could possibly work like this.  I am trying to have afternoon naps but a few doors away from me have the builders in and i swear all i can hear is bang bang bang!!!  

I am sure things will settle down soon.  I have put on weight so doctors arent worried. 

Scan next week - hurrah.  Can wait to see how many are in there and make sure they are healthy.

EJ_Wales - hope you are feeling better now.

Hope everyone is OK and had a nice easter

Cat xx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Cat1980 - soooooooooooooooooooo sorry to hear you have not been feeling well . It really must be taking alot out of you & the buliding works just can't be helping - I do so hope you are feeling much better very soon . Good luck with the scan next week .

I hate to contradict anyone about the possibility of genes being carried on thru the family, but I read in this quaters IA Journal that they have been doing research into the Crohns/Colitis genes being passed on to family & it could well a factor - of course, that is only what I have interpreted from the article  . Have had a look on the IA website & couldn't find the article .

Thanks for the feedback about how often you change your flanges/bags . I have always worn a two piece & have to have convexity built in to the ****** .*_


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

EJwales - glad i made you laugh - it's good for the soul  

cat - good luck for you scan  

BLK - thanks for the info    I don't know a lot about crohns - but i do know that colitis may run in families - Research has consistenly found it not to be genetic....there is no specific gene conected with the disease BUT there seems to be a family pattern due probably to lifestyle - eg diet, smoking, exercise, stress patterns. The typical colitis patient is of jewish descent, aged 20-40, and someone who has given up smoking recently.......living near the equator is not good either - most research is focusing now on the environmental factors that affect the epithelium flora in the gut    i don't get the IA journals but i'll look it up - i know that's sad - i have a research nurses brain   

i really felt for you reading your post about the difficulties facing your stoma   sending you hugs and strength for tomorrow  

ritz.


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Ritzi - your post was very interesting reading indeedy .

I was diagnosed at about 21 (can't really remember as soooooo long ago lol), am Jewish, smoke (but not given up yet - only for my IVF cycle that was a neg ), have depression, don't exercise as have Asthma, etc etc. Luckly I don't live near the equator tho, I guess  ..............

The hopsital at the time of my bad episode, Royal Free in London, had to send off a piece of my ucky Colon to America to see if I have Crohns or Colitis & it was a very close call, but they went for Crohns ....................... that meant that I had to have a permanent Ostomy instead of maybe having a pouch instead .

Luckliy I haven't had a bad episode at all since the Ileostomy was formed, but of course have several complications due to the Crohns  . I know it could just be a matter of time tho .................

My partner, Neal, has Crohns Disease too & had a temp Colostomy years ago before I met him, but he is being kept under control with Imuran (Azathioprine) for the rest of his life & has to pay for his tablets , whereas I get all my meds & appliances free - not fair really . Its really great that he knows what I am going thru tho & understands my mood swings when my bag bursts, etc .

I remember asking at my IVF clinic wether the fact that we both have Crohns would be a factor in our IVF treatment & the nurse didn't seem to think so.

Sorry, I'm babbling .............

I am fascinated in all things medical too - I don't think its sad that you do alot of research at all .

Hope everyone is feeling well today   .*_


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi BLK

i was dx at 21 - 3 months after giving up smoking   not jewish but have history of asthma and excema (also typical of colitis patients   ). My mum, bro and sis all have IBS and my oldest bro has history of tummy ulcers, my aunt gets colitis only if she drinks coffee and my 2nd cousin has diverticulitis   but everytime i have looked into genes there is no link - and dr's keep harping on about lifestyle similarities in the family - i guess that's a polite way of saying we eat junk   there is also a (nonproven) theory about early weaning in babies - and that makes sense to me as all 5 of us were weaned very early (hungry babies weaned from 2 weeks) and 4 of us have tummy problems  

with colitis more smokers get it - with crohns more non smokers   colitis patients at my hospital are now being trialed with nicotine enema's as there is something in there which protects the colon/rectum and intermittant smoking is thought to be helpful for UC  

i understand you are sad that you never got to try a pouch - i have to say though i hated mine....for 18 months i leaked, had pain, spasms etc....and was relieved i had it removed (2004). i'm glad i tried it - cos for lots of people they are great - but for me it was a mistake....much prefer stanley  
i'm having a little trouble with a stitch in my perineum at the mo - i think it needs to be taken out - but i plod on for now as i can't be bothered with the hassle of it all  

you're right it's not fair about your dp paying for his meds - especially if he is on them for life....i have a pal who pays for diabetic syringes/needles and can't understand why druggies get them for free and she has to pay   the government has a lot to answer for

anyways, hello everyone else - hope you are in fine spirits on this glorious day  

ritz.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Cat really sorry you are feeling so rough, not quite the joys of being pregnant but I guess as you approach your twelve things will start to ease. All the best for your scan let us know how you get on.

Blue Lobster me old mate - I have never smoked, am not jewish, not had eczema or asthma. some Dr's said I had uc others said it was chrons. My local surgeon said Indeterminate colitis. I wish I had never had my pouch, because then I may not have had to had so much surgery and my tubes may have been some use to me.
The family thing there may be some truth, my great aunt had colitis, her dad had a colostomy bag but no one seems to know why. Funny though because I am more like my dads family and my aunt was my mums mums sister and father. That is one thing that does concern me if it is because I would hate for a child of mine to go through anything like I have done. But musn't dwell on the negative.

Ritzi noticed your FET starts in April do you have a date yet? Really hope this is the one for you mate and me then we can meet up like we have always said with our little miracles.

Well girls I am on day two of stimming. Blood tests and scan was fine so I have started my steroid one twice a day. Have another scan on Tuesday then will have to inject cerotide to stop ovulation. My Cons said my womb looked the best ever so that was reassuring and the hysteroscopy must have helped.

Off to bed now hi to EJ speak soon
Jaybxx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Morning girls .

T'is a very confusing issue with the smoking nugget . I for one wouldn't really want nicotine enema's , even if I could have 'em (had me rectum removed - one of the most evil, painful, loooooooooooooooooong ops I have ever had ).

I have had a quick skim thru the IA article again & it is about genetics & Crohns & Colitis - I will try & scan the 3 pages & get Neal to put it up on one of our websites ................watch this space . It gets quite complicated as talks about chromasones etc, but I'm sure anyone interestd in reading it will get the jist . Will let you know when its done .

Its weird, ever since I was diagnosed with Crohns, my poor Mum & Sister have developped bone probs, amoungst other complications that are related to Crohns Disease, but they don't actually suffer from it themselves .

I have heard of poor people having bad experiences of having pouches - my Sisters Hubbys' poor Mum has suffered with Colitis for most of her life & has had most of her stomach & intestines removed & also had to contend with a leaky pouch which was removed & now she has an Ileostomy & has an urostomy now too . Whenever I see her she looks like she has lost even more weight . I think she is soooooooooooooooooo brave to have gone thru the many, many ops she has had to endure & she has done sooooooooooooooooo much fund raising for Crohns & Colitis research - a remarkable lady indeedy . Her son, my Sisters hubby, suffers badly from IBS & has to be very cafefull what he eats inc tomatoes etc & their little son has had tummy troubles too .

Jayb - my old mate  - hope your stimming is going well . Glad the blood tests & scan went well - are the steroids in conjunction with the Crohns disease ? as 2 another FFers have started taking it when cycling due to their Colitis/IBS - I was never offered them myself . Maybe it might have been a different outcome if I had been offered them, but like you say, its not good dwelling on the past .

Ritzi - good luck with you FET this month   .

Cat - Are you feeling any better yet ? I do hope so    .

EJWales - How are you doing hun ? Well I hope *_


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Yes I am feeling a bit better now thanks blue lobster keeper.    Can't stop eating today.

Its nearly the weekend and my hubby has a weekend off for change so it will be nice to have some quality time together.

Ritzi when is your frozen embryo transfer??  Do have you have to have injections for that or do they put them in at the right stage in your natural cycle??  

CAT XX


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

blk - from my blood tests it was discovered that I am positive for anti nuclear antibodies basically an auto immune problem like colitis and arthritis so one cell attacks the other. That is why I am having the steroids, aspirin and heparin to help blood flow. my circulation is not brilliant. If you ever did decide to try again it would be worth having the blood tests done.

Cat pleased yopu are feeling a bit better.

hi to ritzi, ej hope you are ok.

got to go 
lots of love Jaybxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello Girls,

A very very flying visit to pop in and have a quick read to see how everyone is doing.

Blue Lobster - i owe you an PM - will sort it tomorrow as i'm supposed to be in the bath as we speak.  

Hugs and best wishes to everyone, will post after i see the consultant on Wednesday (to find out whether we are candidates to be referred for NHS IVF).


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

EJ good luck for wednesday.

Hi to everyone else, back tomorrow for a scan to see how follies are growing.

Love to all BLK, Ritzi, Cat

Jaybxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

EJ - wishing you loads of luck for wednesday.  I cant see no reason why they wont let you have IVF on the NHS, i have a liver condition as well as the j-pouch and they let me!! Will be a lucky day anyway cos i have my scan and my friend on the hull board is having her pregnancy test done so it will be a case of third time lucky i'm sure!

Jayb - keep us posted on your follicles.  Just remember - you only need one decent one for it to work!  I'm sure you will have more than that though.  When are you having the collection done??

soooooooo sick today but feeling a bit better just now.  My poor hubby having to put up with me whinging all the time but i really do feel ill much of the time.  apparently things get better in the second trimester - 3 weeks and 2 days to go then!

Will put my scan pics up on wednesday but wont be til late cos appointment not til 4.

love to all

cat xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just to let you know that so far I have seven follies largest about 8 mm, My consultant asked me several questions on how old I was when I was diagnosed with UC, whether there was anybody in my family that had it.
Got to start taking cerotide tomorrow evening then back on Friday and EC possibly Tuesday.

Hope you are all ok.
Love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Well done on your follies so far Jayb!!  Are you doing a 2 day transfer or having blastocysts put in??  You are lucky to see your consultant during the IVF treatment, i havent seen mine this year, just nurses!!

Keep us informed of your progress.

I nearly threw up on a bus today LOL!  It was so hot and i could feel the nauseous getting worse.  Had to get off two stops earlier and was sick soon after so good job i got off when i did!!

Where is everyone else hope you are all ok

cat xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Cat - here is hoping tomorrow is a lucky day for all 3 of us then!! I will be thinking of you and REALLY looking forward to seeing your scan piccies. I work for a private company that does JUST ultrasound scanning and i always love seeing the scan piccies (even if it's just my two big fat gallstones - ultrasound amazes me). Poor you feeling so sick, and even worse on a bus. Getting off two stops earlier than planned is never really good - means a much longer walk home!!! 

Jayb - great news on the follies. Keep us posted.

Blue Lobster Keeper - i have PM'd you.

Love and hugs to everyone - hope you are all well.
EJ



cat1980 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> EJ - wishing you loads of luck for wednesday. I cant see no reason why they wont let you have IVF on the NHS, i have a liver condition as well as the j-pouch and they let me!! Will be a lucky day anyway cos i have my scan and my friend on the hull board is having her pregnancy test done so it will be a case of third time lucky i'm sure!
> 
> ...


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Cat

My clinic are very keen for blasts, never got that far though, 3 days is as far as we got, so we will see. You poor thing on the bus, just as well you managed to get off in time. Take Care

EJ All the best for tomorrow.

Hi to Ritzi, BLK what are you all doing? 

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Cat - how did you go today?  We were travelling home at about 4pm and i was thinking of you.

My day wasn't really that great and not what i was hoping for.  I had been lead to believe i would have treatment in St Marys, Manchester and would be entitled to 3 NHS goes.  The truth is i will be sent to Liverpool Women's Hospital and may be entitled to one NHS go or maybe nothing - depends on the funding situation.  Apparently i should expect a 3 year waiting list (no surprise).

Feeling a bit dissapointed as seems i was initially lead up the garden path.  Oh well, that will teach me to take people at face value.

Hope everyone else has had a better day?


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Ej sorry you are day has not been what you hoped for. 3 years does seem such a long time. This funding is such a postcode lottery. Is there anyway you could fund a tx yourselves. Sending you a hug hun.

Hi to everyone else hope all went well for you Cat.

Love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

EJ - if you could scrape together enough for one cycle that could be all you need honey  You are right about it being a postcode lottery.  When i was referred to the hull ivf clinic they gave me preferential treatment because of my past and i only had to wait for my next period before i started.  Maybe you should move to hull LOL??

Just been for my first ultrasound scan - was so exciting.  There is one baby and not two as expected but that just lovely.  We could see the heartbeat really clearly.  He/she kept moving around all the time so it was hard for the radiographer to take the pics but we managed to get three in the end so will put them up when i can.

Feel so much better now!

Cat xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

gosh you have been  

jayb hi hun - so pleased for you on the stimming front   whats cerotide? like you i'm on the aspirin, clexane, prednisolone combo - but no idea on cerotide!?  

cat - glad you are feeling better  remember it won't last forever.....mind you in my UC days i got off a bus many a time to vomit on someones shoes    to answer your questions i'm having a medicated FET - so HRT tablets and patches for about 17 days then if my lining is good they'll do the thaw (we have 4) and   2 survive to be put back...only injections are the getsone (no anus so hence no cyclogest  ) and the clexane for immune stuff  

EJ - sorry for your tough day - life isnt' fair. Like you i live in wales - i waited just over three years for IVF - expected 3 tries on the NHS - but after 18 months i had a letter saying due to wales stopping the postcode lottery all welsh IVFers were now entitled to one go   great for the people who previously could not get IVF but terrible for me who (in cardiff) was entitled to 3. We still waited it out and then had our one IVF but BFN....if i had my time again i'd go private from the word go   is that something you could consider - or eggshare? 

BLK - thanks for the well wishes - hope you are doing okay  

I'm doing okay - i always get nauseas during FET - i think because i'm not used to high levels of estrogen - and the sunshine isn't helping the continual queasiness...fortunately i am prescribed lots of anti-sickness tablets and injections   for my headaches/migranes (again UC connected  ) so for now am hoping to keep the vomit at bay. once i start i can't stop and end up on a drip due to the no colon dehydration thing - (anyone else have that problem?)
but in fine spirits anyways as i just want to get on with tx  

ritz.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

cat1980 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> EJ - if you could scrape together enough for one cycle that could be all you need honey You are right about it being a postcode lottery. When i was referred to the hull ivf clinic they gave me preferential treatment because of my past and i only had to wait for my next period before i started. Maybe you should move to hull LOL??
> 
> ...


Cat - really looking forward to seeing your piccies - seems as though you have a wriggler if the sonographer struggled to get some nice piccies! Glad it all went well though.

Jayb and Cat - we are already saving but if we have anything private in the mean-time we will not even get an NHS try. We have a lot of thinking and talking to do. I'm keen to do egg share but partner not so keen - he keeps thinking 18 years down the line. I'm a 'live for today' kinda girl!!

Love to all...

Ritzi - we are saving hard and have only been in our first home 6 months so it's all go at the moment!! I am quite interested in egg share but partner not sure, he worries what would happen if someone knocked on the door in 18yrs time - i'd rather liver for today than think that far ahead!

You must have been gutted to think you were having 3 goes then the rules change and you only get one, that is very unfair and i think if you joined the list when it was 3 goes you should have got your 3 goes. Shocking.

Have been off today and popped to the Trafford Centre - bck to work tomorrow so that is my 'thinking' time to try and deiced what we should do.

As crazy as this will now sound to you all, we have not actually been 'trying' seriously for a baby so i guess it is time to try 'very seriously' and try and prove the doctors wrong. I was actually a little surprised they would put someone on the list who hasn't even been 'trying' but has been proven to have infertility through medical tests alone?

Lots of love,
EJ


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Ritzi Cerotide is too stop ovulation, don't have that problem with vomiting. Although sometimes I can eat something that everybody else has had and I end up with my head over the pan. I have the cyclogest and it goes through the front passsage, i have heard those injections are nasty because they are intra muscular, one of my friends is doing them, she is 10 weeks pregnant now.

Cat - Absolutely fantastic news about little wriggler, must be so reassuring.

EJ We are constantly saving and paying off credit cards, we have had to pay for 2 + this one as I had the first on the NHS and was very lucky there was a six week waiting list. Maybe we should all start doing a lottery syndicate just us and hopefully we would get lucky. I now don't have any savings, that is why it is nearly the end of the road for us 

Love and hope off to do my injections.
Jaybxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Jayb - i can't imagine how difficult it must be self-funding and knowing you are nearly coming to the end of the road money-wise.  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey girls

Have any of you thought about writing to your local MP's.  I believe that it worked for someone at my clinic last year because it was in the paper.  She had some sort of medical condition  which meant she had had many years of being in and out of hospitals and clinics and she now had fertility issues and needed IVF and had had 2 goes on the NHS already (which is what you get in hull).  She wrote to her MP and explained that there was no way they could fund a cycle themselves etc etc and they either got some money from the council or extra funding from the hospital.  I think she had a baby on that extra cycle.

Worth a try maybe

Cat xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Cat - I would be willing to try anything, if this one does not work I may just do that.

Well I had my scan today and we are ready for Ec on Tuesday. My cons did not think we will get to blast as I have only 7 follies, just wan't some good eggs. Wil let you know how I get on.

Lots of love and hope
Jaybxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

jayb - stay postive hun   wihsing you good luck for EC on tuesday..... 

ritz


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Jayb - best of luck for your EC - will be thinking of you.

Cat - i know a few people who have written to MP's/appealed to LHB's and if we need it nearer he time we will be doing both.  My partner works quite closely with some of the local MP's so hopefully that will be a string in our bow!!

Love to you all...


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey girls

jayb - i really wouldnt be too worried about the amount of eggs you get at collection.  On my first cycle i only got 6 and still got pregnancy (alberit biochemical but they think i miscarried because had underlying overactive thyroid gland which is now sorted) and this time i only got 9 and only 6 fertilised properly.  I read all these stories about other women getting 20-odd eggs and i used to panic but now i know its quality not quantity.  You are also less likley to get OHSS the fewer eggs you get.

I think you will be fine honey dont worry.

Cat xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Cat, Did my ovitrelle injections last night so am already for tomorrow. Will let you know as soon as I can how I get on.

Love to you all, Ritzi how are you doing.

Love and hope Jaybxx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Jayb - I really do hope that your EC goes really well tomorrow - will be keeping all my fingers, toes & eyes crossed for you   . Cat1980 summed up perfectly what I was thinking too - that it only takes one or two good eggs to make your dreams come true & its quality, not quantity that matters .*_



> I was actually a little surprised they would put someone on the list who hasn't even been 'trying' but has been proven to have infertility through medical tests alone?


_*EJ_Wales - I was really surprised too that I didn't have any infertily tests done & we weren't really ttc, EJ - I was put straight on the waiting list as I had found out that my fellopian tubes were mangled when I had a big ovarian cycst removed & the surgeon told me so (prob due to all my extensive tummy ops ).

I got a letter on Friday morn from Kings College Fert Clinic saying that the funding had come thru for our next & final NHS cycle . I had told the clinic that we had deceided not to go for any more IVF treatment quite a while back & it took alot for us to deceide not to go for anymore cycles ever (due to dreadfull pain on EC) & how much it upset me that it was the end of our hopes of having our own child & this letter made me feel very raw again  . It has all just come back to me, too, that you poor girls are having to pay for your very expensive cycles & heres me turning it down on the NHS  .

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I am just wondering if any of you have exceptionally heavy & painfull monthly cycles, what with suffering from Crohns/Colitis ?? Every month I am in agony & moody (poor Neal ) & the only way I can get relief is to have the Marina Coil fitted again, but that really does put an end to our IVF journey physically - its only been spoken words/feelings so far ............ if you know what I mean .

I really do hate my body sometimes . We were supposed to go to a gig on Thurs night that we were soooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to, but I just wasn't feeling well enough to go as was in agony due to my monthy cycle    & I had to let a fellow FF friend down .

Sooooooooooooooooo sorry for the above self pity .

I really hope the rest of the lovely girls on this thread are well & had a great weekend - the weather was lovely .*_


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

BLK - hugs to you on this hard day......letters can bring up all sorts of emotions  
i don't have any answers to your q's - i've always had fairly light periods with no pain etc i have noticed since my ops that my periods are a little painful but a paracetamol usually does the trick. perhaps someone else will know  

jayb - sending you   for tomorrow hun

cat and EJ hope you are both well  

i'm back from my scan today - lining 4.5mm so a way to go   and seems i now have a hydro too   my gynae will not do any more pelvic surgery so i don't think we have any options to remove it - i think our plan will be to ignore it and hope like mad for a miracle.....next scan friday    still feeling sick - but getting used to that now  

take care all, ritz.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Dont be too put off by the hydro ritzi, i had one on this cycle and i still got pregnant.  In fact, i still have it now, it showed up on my scan and it has turned into a haematosalpinx whatever that is and its 8 x 4 x 2 cm big!  They said it will be no threat to my pregnancy now so just to let it run its course.

Cat xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey Jayb

How did you egg retrieval go??  Keep looking to see if you have posted any news yet??  

Cat xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi

No time for personals as taken me this long to come on. EC was terrible is so much pain afterwards, we only got 2 eggs and it was decided to go ith ICSI to give them a better chance. The news today is we have one but the nuclei were very faint so there is a chance the little one will not continue. I feel steam rollered both emotionally and physically. If we do get good news tomorrow transfer will be tomorrow afternoon. The only thing I have to hang onto is this is exactly what happened the first time round and this time with the drugs and tubes clipped it will give the little one a better chance.

Will let you know when I can thanks for all your support. Thinking of you all.
Jaybxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

the quickest of messages to send jayb huge hugs   we're all rooting for you and your little one  

ritz


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there JayB .

Sooooooooooooooo sorry to hear that your EC was very painfull . Hoping you are feeling better today & not as sore .

I really do hope that your little egg gets to return to you this afternoon   .

Please let us know how you get on - we are all really rooting for you & sending good luck vibes for this afternoon .

x Michele x.*_


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone thought I would join your site.Was DX with UC at 22 and still have all my bits and pieces but spent 14 days in hospital at the age of 24,and they thought they would operate(steroids) kicked in so was very lucky.Had about 5 years of no problems then after being DX with POF my UC has flared again.About 3 times a year I take a extreme steroid dose over a period of 6 weeks then wean off slowly.Have just come out of hospital today after a Colonoscopy all went well but I hate the pre-op drinks and starving myself for 3 days.  

Was never told that UC was Autoimmune and now I have Premature Ovarian Failure also a Autoimmune Disease.I think they are related but my UC specialist doesn't.   Unfortunately my FSH 128 classes me post menopausal and I dont have any eggs,dont know if I ever had any either.Something no-one can tell me(did I go through life taking the pill and being careful for no reason)  

I use an egg donor and we have only 2   left and are waiting to have a Hysteroscopy on the 3rd May,then they are finally trying me on some new drugs.Heprin,viagra and Asprin.

Look forward to chatting and getting to know you all.

Shaz xx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Welcome to the thread Shaz 72 .

Sounds like you have been thru the UC mill . Sorry to hear of your IF probs - I also often wonder if I was ever fertile & if the pill was all a waste of time, but will never know now .

I also really hate the pre-op drinks & they make me violently ill when I have to take them, but luckily I will never have to endure a Colonoscopy ever again as have had rectum removed . Glad all was OK with your Colonoscopy .

Hope all goes well with your Hysteroscopy on the 3rd May - not sure what it is tho  ............*_


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey there Jayb - sorry to hear how painful your egg collection was.  I'm sure its cos us lot have so much scar tissue.  Make sure your partner looks after you.    Also, try taking co-enzyme Q10 as it aids the body's healing process.  Dont worry that you may only have one egg cos thats all you need.  

A big welcome to Shaz - you have come to the right place!  

How is everyone else today??

Had my maternity clinic scan yesterday. He has grown 1.5 cm in a week!  No wonder my stomach has been killing me and my sickness has been so bad.  Dont get another scan for ten weeks now which is a bit of a bummer but sure it will go quickly.

Love cat xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi and thank you for all your support

Well yesterday my little one was put back where it belongs, have been through such an emotional rollercoaster these past few days, just feel so lucky that we have been given this chance. It looked absolutely perfect and was 2 cells. Had the sedative which was much nicer and although I feel physically and emotionally shattered I am so relieved that those few days are over and are focussing on the growth and implantation of my precious little one. I too have been praying very hard, my prayers were answered yesterday and I hope they can be answered again.

Hi Shaz welcome to the thread, All the best for your hysteroscopy on the 3rd May. I had one in March and it went fine, if you can ask for antibiotics afterwards as I got an infection. I do think it helped the clinic said my womb looked the best yet.

Cat thrilled for you scan hun, you say he do you know it is a boy?

HI to Ritzi where are you in your treatment hun are you on the 2ww too.

BLK thank you for your pm it mean't a lot.

Hi to Ej hope you are ok too.

Take care and will be back soon
Love and hope Jaybxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Glad to hear it went well today Jayb.  So when is official test date??  I know some clinics make you wait longer than 2 weeks which is agonising!!!  Are you on the crinone now then - i hate the stuff i am still on it now - right until 12 weeks.  Its such a passion killer.

We dont know what we are having baby wise, we will find out in 10 weeks at the anatomy scan but i really think its a boy.
Love to all

Cat xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello to all,

Apologies for not checking in sooner - i have been working SO many hours which i am really not used to! (lots of pregnant ladies wanting to book scans  ) 

Shaz72 - welcome to the thread, nice to have another member joining us in our own little thread.  

BLK - sorry to hear about the letter you received, i can only admire you for being so strong.  It can't be an easy decision to take to postpone Tx at all, never mind indefinitely  .  You know what feels right and that is all that you can do.  Re: terrible periods, i know where you are coming from.  Because i have 2 wombs i have been told i should have VERY heavy periods which to be honest i don't.  But i suffer terribly, day 1 is awful and most months i go home from work sick as my head starts spinning, i feel violently sick and can barely stand up - i try to get home before the worst kicks in as i'm not really fit to drive!!  I'm told i don't have endometriosis but i do sometimes wonder as i get pain everywhere.  I take codeine phosphate, paracetamol and occasionally dihydrocodeine.  Cant really say any of them do the trick - but never mind.  Thanks for your PM also - will reply over the w'end.

Cat - glad your scans have been going well, i hope you have had kind, helpful sonographers?  Do you plan to have a 3D/4D scan done? 10W will fly by until the next scan and imagine the difference you will see by then!!

Jayb - glad to hear your little one is now back where it belongs - the very very best of luck with everything - keep us posted.  And i'm sorry to hear EC was so painful - love and hugs.

Ritzi - best of luck for your scan on Friday - i know we are all rooting for you.

Is that everyone that has posted recently?  Apologies if i missed anyone out.

I tried to contact LWH today to see what their wait is and what their criteria is re: BMI.  Does anyone here know whether my partner needs to have a BMI below 30?  Mine is 25, so no problem but he needs to lose 3 stone to get to 30 and the referral guidelines do hint at it?  He has just given up smoking (3 WEEKS NOW) so i can't expect him to give up food aswell  

Love and hugs to everyone
EJ


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Hows the 2 ww going Jayb

We have decided not to do the whole 4 D scan thing because we have had some 4D ones done already at 9 weeks by our IVF clinic and it just looks plain weird.  Our 9 week baby looked more like a puppy!!

How is everyone else??

Cat xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Cat,

They can look weird, but always nice to keep! Wish my mum had nice scan piccies of me.

Hope everyone is well?



cat1980 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hows the 2 ww going Jayb
> 
> ...


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone   and thanks for the warm welcome.

Jayb - Hows the 2ww    

Have Hysto thursday so hoping its all good news  

Hope you are all well 

shaz xx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there all .

This thread has gone a bit quiet - hope everyone is well .

Jayb - Hope your 2WW is going really well & you are feeling well 

Cat - Great to hear your little bean has been growing quickly, hope your sickness is better soon . I've never seen a 4D scan.

EJ_Wales - Thanks for your lovely reply in this thread, at least for now my period pains have died down until the next one . Hope all is well with you, sorry but don't know anything about mens BMIs .............

Shaz - Hope the Hydro goes well for you on Thursday .

Ritzi - How are you doing ?? Hope all is well with you too . How did your scan go, well I hope.

Me doing OK - busy making even more hand-made cards & re-designing my website ............... .*_


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Shaz - best of luck for Thursday and let us know how you go. (i'm assuming hysto is hysterosalpingogram - or am i being REALLY thick?)

BLK - glad the cards and website are going well and keeping you busy! How lovely has this weather been? Ive just been out murdering tending to my plants and flowers - well, whats left of them! I have a couple of house-warming/new home cards to make so that is the next job of the afternoon.

JayB - hope all is going well? Thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the amazing weather 

Love and luck to all,
EJ


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

just a quickie to say...

I'm feeling blue today -  my cycle has been cancelled - bl**dy lining has stalled at 6.2mm down to 5.9mm today so it's not worth ET. Dr said, oh stop drugs, have a bleed and we'll try again next month  she definately doesn't understand how much this has cost - financially, emotionally  
try again next month doesn't make this months pain go away    WHEN WILL THEY GET IT? 

a very   ritz.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritzi - i am SO sorry, can't imagine how full of hurt you must be right now.  I'm also sorry that your Dr doesn't seem to understand how much you have put into this (financially as well as heart and soul).  I think unless you have been in our situation you will never appreciate how it feels and sadly fertility dr's would very rarely find themselves in 'our' shoes.

My thoughts go out to you...xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ritzi - just to let you know we are all thinking of you and we will all keep our fingers crossed to make sure it works for you next month.  Maybe they need to adjust your drug doses or something - i know that every cycle is different and what works for one cycle doesnt necessary work for the next.  I know with my two cycles the amount of drugs i had on the second to do the same job was so much more than the first time that i was worried but it obviously worked.  

Please dont let it put you off your dream of becoming a mummy.

love cat xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Ritzi - hun i am so sorry to hear that, life is so cruel sometimes and it is so unfair how the dr's bedside manner is much to be desired. Nothing we can say will take the pain away just wanted you to know that we are here for you.

Shaz good luck with I think it is a Hysteroscopy, hope it goes well and the results are good.

Hi to BLK, Cat and EJ.

I have felt really rough for most of this 2ww, my urine infection didn't get better and I started passing blood so I am on different antibiotics prescribed by my clinic. Today is the first day I feel anything like human, although still feel very washed out.

Trying to keep positive.

Take Care
Jaybxx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*JayB - sooooooo good to hear from you - been thinking about you .

Soooooooooooooooooo sorry to hear about your problem urine infection . Hopefully these different anti-biotics will cure it . Glad to hear you are feeling a bit more human & trying to keep positive . When is your test date if you dont mind me asking ??

Shaz - how did the Hysto go ?? Very well, I hope .

Ritzi - soooooooooooooo sorry to hear that your cycle has been cancelled . So angry at how some doctors treat us - I think they should all have been thru what we have & then they might understand our needs & treat us better .

Cat & E_J - hope all is well with both of you .*_


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

BLK - Totally agree, in my opinion anyone working in an infertility clinic should have some degree of knowledge as to what it is like.  They should also remember the fact that people are paying for this service and have all their hopes and dreams pinned on the fact that this will be 'their chance'.

Jayb - hope the antiB's are taking a hold   on that urine infection, there is nothing worse, horrible horrible infection.  

Hi to everyone else - busy day for me so just popping by quickly....


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

Thanks for all your kind words - wednesday was truely a sh!tty day   THANKS GUYS  

well a funny day for me today - after abandoning the drugs on wednesday i asked when to expect AF...the reply - not sure - a few days, a few weeks....v helpful! now on day 25 and spotting so expecting full AF to arrive in the morning, then we'll need to call the clinic on tuesday for day 2 scan and the madness starts again ( I HOPE   )

jayb hope the infection has cleared hun - when do you test? sending   for you....

shaz - hoping thursday went well for you  

e-j - how are you hun....hope you get some relaxing in after your busy day. How did your dh BMI thing go? did you find the answer? 

BLK - what's your website? the card making sounds very therapeutic. how did you get into it? the goth punk you sounds very different to the card making you  

cat - thanks for the advice re Hydro. the dr scanned me wednesday and has said it's fluid but not in my tubes - just somewhere in my peritoneum. so i feel better now. good to know the tx worked for you even with the hydro.....

can't scroll back anymore pages so i hope i haven't missed anyone   big hugs to you all

ritz.


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Everyone  

Ritz - Sorry to hear your cycle this month was cancelled.   Dr's just have no idea how devastating this can be.Do you take Meds to thickin your lining? 

Jayb - good luck for testing   

Hysto went well i think,dont have any results yet but hoping they will arrive this week.Did get my colonoscopy results dont understand all the big words   but he does say no active inflammation in the colon anywhere so in remission,has taken biopsies to check for dypslasia?

Will update when I get more news.

Sending   to everyone 

shaz xx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello everyone !

Hope everyone had a fab long weekend , even if the weather was a bit cruddy .

Jayb - How are you feeling my friend ? Hope those anti-biotics are working well & your infection has finally cleared up . What did you get up to this weekend & hows your 2WW going ??

Ritzi - So sorry to hear Wednesday was a sh!tty day . Hope you are feeling a bit better now . Good luck with the scan on Tuesday   . Not long until you are on the crazy roller coaster again - really do hope this next cycle will the one that finally works, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you . You made me laugh about my punk/goth me is very different to my card-making me . I put it all down to being creative, wether its my purple mohawk or my crafting ........... well thats my excuse anyways .

E_J - who are you doing ?? Hope all is well with you .

Shaz - glad to hear that your Hysto went well - hope the results get back to you soon . Great news to hear that your Colonoscopy results returned a remission, thats great news indeedy !. Not sure what dypslasia is either, so afraid I can't help with that .

Cat - How are you doing ?? Hope you had a nice long weekend & are keeping well .

My weekend has been a bit of a busy one & a rollercoaster too . Went to The Galleria in Hatfield with a fellow crafting friend who works with Neal. Spent LOTS of money in the Paper MIll Craft Shop  & on our way home, I discovered that my Ileostomy bag had burst  . Neal & I were stuck in bad traffic for about an hour with my bag leaking everywhere & no way of coming off the road to make a change of appliance, & I don't even carry a spare change . Anyone else carry spares with them wherever they go ?? I usually do if we are going away for the night or for longer ................

Anyways, was embarrasing getting from the car to our front door, as a big family on our estate were having a huge BBQ outside where we park . I must have looked like a weirdo clutching at my stomach & hoping to god that my stained combats didn't fall down before I got our loo  . That put me in a not-so-good mood for the rest of the long weekend, as I'm sure you can imagine ! ! !.

Sunday we went to my Sisters for a huuuuuuuuge roast beef family get together - was nice to catch up with my Step-Dads daughters kids & much fine fud was eaten indeey .

Monday, I was feeling very down  - won't go into the details tho  & Neal took us to our local RSPCA rehoming centre. Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig mistake & we came home with a poor, big, gorgeous female long haired Tortie called Jess that had been in the centre for 6 months, bless her . I must say that I fell in love with her the moment we saw her . The reason she hadn't been rehomed is because she was always fisty whenever anyone evaded her space & she is a bit of a loner & everything must be on her terms , but she is sooooooooooo fluffy & gorgeous, people & esp kids apparently mauled her around the pen trying to cuddle her when all she wanted to do was be left alone, bless her . We went into her pen & sat with her for quite a while, but she wouldn't come out, but we saw her playing with a fluff ball & she is sooooooooooooo pretty & gorgeous . I know it will be a long ahrd slog to intergrate her to our lives, but I am at home all the time .

We finally deceided to get her & all the staff were soooooooooooooooo very happy for her to be going to a new home . We got her home & she has mainly been hiding under our single sofa bed - whenever she comes out she is facsinated with the cat flap tho , but we are keeping her in for a while yet to make sure she is happy. Last night was an awfull one for her, bless her . First of all our poor other cat, Zee Bee, got chased thru the cat flap by an evil dog  , Jess managed to pull over an old DVD player that is in our hall, she & Zee Bee growling at each other a few times & my lovely other female cat, Leela, was 'flumping' me all night incase I forget we have her .............. poor Neal is really tired this morning, bless him, after the disturbed night we all had . Am watching Jess closely today  - she hasn't come out from under the bed yet tho . We are going to rename her Elzar, as both our other cats were remaned after Futurama characters, Zee Bee being named after Dr Zoidberg  - the only other name we could come up with for her was Bender & Neal refuses to stand on the doorstep & call out Bender .

Sorry for the loooooooooong pusscat post .

Will end there, as really don't want to bore any of you anymore .

Have a great week all of you *_


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

BLK - I have learnt the hard way and always carry spares!  I tend to buy a big handbag that will hold 2 sets of spare 'gear' but i never carry spare clothes - i'd need a bloody suitcase if i started that lark!!  I actually need a new handbag at the moment and i ALWAYS buy 'Radley' handbags but can't seem to find one that is big enough to hold my spares and everything else!

I've not had such a bad weekend to be honest, meal on friday nite and then just chilling days since.

I've not long got off the phone to Liverpool Womens Hospital to see whether other half also needs a BMI under 30 (they said seeing as it's him with BMI over 30 and not me that it will be fine).  They also said the current wait is only 6 months - much better than the 3 years i had initially been told!  Don't want to get my hopes up too much though incase it is nearer the 3 year mark!!  Still only get 1 free NHS go though  

Job this afternoon is to make a 'new house' card for SIL and BIL.

Hope everyone is well,
love to all,
EJ


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi 

Well it was a BFN for us today, feel so sad and really do not know what we will do next. Nothing for about a year as No Money . 

Phoned the clinic this morning and they were all lovely, we have a follow up appointment on the 14th June so we will see what they say then.

BLK you are such a softie with the rehoming that pussy cat,what a lucky pussy cat she is and I am sure in time she will realise that too. only time I seem to leak is at night and that really is not very often. Always used to carry everything with me but as I feel quite confident with my appliances I don't now. 

EJ hope the card for you sister in law went well and thank you for all your kind words.

Ritzi - Thinking of you Hun, hope you are doing ok.

Cat hi to you and your little one

Well I had better go and spread the news. Be back soon.

Lots of love 
Jaybxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all  

jayb - so sorry hun   sending you huge hugs and strength to get through the day  

BLK - oh lucky you with the new pussy cat   dh and i went to 'look' for a kitten 5 years ago and came home with ritzi. she was an old cat who had been there a year - and has no ears due to cancer (she's white) doesn't like cats or people - but has learnt to live with us  
Funny how important our furry friends can be  

BAGS - i always carry spare bags, wetwipes, clips etc....i have it all in a free little bag charter gave me - it's blue and looks like a file-a-fax from the outside   i just put it in whatever bag i'm using....don't carry clothes though  
one day i was going to ivf clinic - driving up M4 with a friend - and suddenly that famililar smell and wet feeling   looked down and poo poo leaking - didn't have spare clothes though so had to make sure it didn't touch my t-shirt and dash into the clinic like a lunatic looking for the loo   i can laugh now but it was embarrasing - didn't teach me a lesson though as i still dont' carry clothes!

EJ - hoping for you that the wait is nearer 6 months  

shaz and cat   how are you both?

well my appointment went well today - day 2 and back on the FET tx. this time with a different drug in the hope to improve my lining   scan next wednesday and we'll see if it works then  

love to you all, ritz.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Evening girls

Jayb - so sorry for your news today, please don't give up on your dream of becoming a mummy.  I'm sure next time will be your time and then i bet you have twins to make up for it!!!  Hope your partner is looking after you.

Hey ritzi - your cat sounds lovely.  I must admit me and hubby are a sucker for any waife and stray animal. We currently have a cat called pusscat who decided to come and live with us at our house as when we moved in there was a cat flap.  I remember coming home from work one day about 4 years ago and there he was all snuggled up on our bed.  He is only called pusscat cos we didnt know if he was a boy or a girl for six months!!!  We tried to change it to charlie when we found out he was a boy but it was too late the name had stuck.  

I am really happy today cos i got a temp job finally. Two weeks at my local hospital working for the surgical manager and i have loved every minute of it.  Not least getting out the house but using my brain.  I dont know whether it was because my mind wasnt on the pregnancy or what but i never had one twinge of sickness today.

I hit the big 12 weeks tomorrow and i will be so relieved when tomorrow is over and i am out of the danger zone.

Good news for you EJ - six months is a much shorter wait than three years and maybe you will only need one NHS go to reach your goal of becoming a mummy!!  Its so exciting.  I think as you are only having one go you should buy the zita west book and it tells you how to detox in the few months running up to your cycle etc to get your body all ready and prepared and at its best and then do some complementary therapy like acupuncture.  It worked for me.  If you want the zita west book you can have mine just PM me with your address and i will send it to you.

Anyway must go, there is a mountain of pots in the sink - lovely

Cat xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

I am here for literally 2 seconds to send a massive hug to you, JayB.  I am so sorry you did not get the news you were after  .  Don't really know what else to say apart from 'don't give up' your time will come. 

Not even supposed to be here so off i toddle and will catch up with everyone elses posts later...xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

How is everyone?  It's all quiet on here lately so hope all is well...xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I haven't been on here for ages, but really need your advice please.


I had 13 eggs collected today by the wonderful Dr Yates at GRI - hopefully they will fertilise overnight - I'm scheduled to have egg transfer on Thursday.  The thing is, I have had loads of major surgery for crohn's disease and today (on the day of egg collection), my Consultant has said that he will only be doing a single transfer and not a 2 embryo transfer, which is what my Husband and I had agreed.  He says he wants to reduce the risk to both me and any baby, but I am really upset and pretty disappointed.

Has this happened to anyone else?

Hi to everyone else

Thanks - Carrie XX


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey carrie

I too have had lots of bowel surgery and i had two embryos put back both times and i am currently 13 weeks pregnant with a singleton.  My doctor encouraged us to have two because they said there was a higher chance of implantation.  

It should really be your choice.  If you had two put back in and got pregnant with twins (this happens in about 20% of cases i think) then you could always choose to reduce the pregnancy (but you probably wouldnt want to) if it was with medical advice.  

Speak to them again - but remember they are your doctors and they are treating you with the best medical knowledge they have and are putting you first.

Good luck for tomorrow and keep us informed as to what happens.

Cat xx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello girls .

Hope everyone is keeping well.

Carrie - so sorry that you are feeling upset . Afraid I can't really help you as not been in your situation, but I agree with what Cat has said below. All thru my only IVF on the NHS, my clinic never mentioned my Crohns Disease once & it wasn't a factor at all, even tho we had told them that I had been thru lots of surgery & I have a permanent Ileostomy .......... I had 2 embryos put back. I hope all goes well for you tomorrow   .

Cat - How are you doing ??

JayB - How are you doing ?? So, so sorry to hear that this cycle was a negative . I am here if you ever need a chat .

EJ - how are you doing ?? Great news that its a 6 month wait instead of 3 years . How did your New House card go ??.

Ritzi - How are you doing too ?? Good to hear that you are on FET tx - is your scan today ?? Hope all goes well .

Sorry I haven't been around on this thread much - been feeling a bit down lately & am now back on Anti-Depressants .*_


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi

All you ladies have been fantastic - thanks.

Well we are delighted, as 11 out of our 13 eggs fertilised overnight!!  The saga about 1 or 2 embryos to transfer continues, and they will be discussing my case at the lunchtime meeting today, and someone will call me back this afternoon to discuss, prior to embryo transfer tomorrow at 2:30pm.

My instinct tell me to have 2 put back, but I don't know if my judgement is being clouded by the fact I am scared that a single transfer will lessen our chances - I'm usually very calm and have excellent judgement, but I'm all over the place today!!

Thanks for your continuing support - Carrie XX


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Carrie I know you will be in your meeting as I write this. I too have had lots of surgery and infections after surgery resulting in large scars. I have always been allowed to have two embryo's put back even though on two occasions I have only had one to put back. One thing I would say and I don't know your situation is if you have a lot of scar tissue and adhesions which likely you do have pregnancy can be very painful as the skin stretches and your tummy grows. My concerns are also that even though you can need a c section with a single pregnancy you are more than likely going to need a c section with twins and that could have more complications with your existing scar tissue and adhesions.
Personally I would still go for two if that was an option, I do think you have a right to choose this as well. But as Cat say the professionals are looking at this from a very medical model and not the emotional side of giving you the best chance of success by having two put back.
Hope I have been a bit of help, let us know how you get on. Well done for the 11 fantastic.

Thank you guys for all your support, at work right now so no time left for personals I am ok and have new plans will tell more when I can.

Lots of Love
Jaybxx


----------



## Lmw (Dec 5, 2006)

hi all,
      I hope you don't mind me interupting but i too have had my colon removed and a j-pouch formed due to a single attack of uc. I am currrently on the 2nd week of my 2ww after having my second attempt at ivf.Test day is the 23rd.( soooo scared!!!). Two not so good quality embies were put back and after suffering a huge amount of pain due to scar tissue and adhesions i am so sure it is going to result in a bfn.

          CAT1980... I hope you dont mind me asking but i  was just wondering what effect the pregnancy is having on your pouch.

    I wish you all the luck in the world                             xxxxxx  Lmw


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey Everyone

Well Dr Yates phoned me this afternoon, to talk things through.  It seems that the decision to only put back 1 is based on my complicated medical history, and lots of major surgeries due to my Crohn's Disease, which has left me with an irregular anatomical make up.  Not only this, but apparently I have yet another abcess near to my ovaries, so they don't want to give my body too much to deal with.  Dr Yates strongly advised me to only have 1 put back - this won't reduce the likelihood of conceiving by 50% as I thought, but will  increase the chance of having a healthy singleton pregnancy.

I will just have to start thinking in terms of having the one put back, and focussing on that.  I go for Acupuncture twice tomorrow - once before ET and once after, so I've done all I can.

Thanks to all you ladies for all your support - it means a lot.

Love to you all - Carrie XX


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*LMW - Welcome to the Crohns/Colitis thread . Hope your 2WW is going well & I have my fingers firmly crossed for your test on the 23rd   .

Carrie - Sounds like your specialist really has your interests at heart, amazing what our poor bodies are put thru due to having Crohns . Wishing you good luck with yout ET tomoz & hope your 2 acupunture visits help . Please keep us updated   .*_


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Carrie - sorry your going through so much at the mo but as BLK said they are only looking out for you,good luck with ET and accupuncture    

LMW - welcome to the site and good luck on the 23rd how do you feel have you gone   on your 2ww.

Jayb - sending you   looking forward to hearing all your plans  

Cat - hows the PG going  

BLK - sorry to hear you are so down at the moment   thinking about you 

Ritz and EJ - hope you are both ok and coping with whatever life throws at you  

Hysto went well I think still waiting for results   but my clinic has them so waiting for them to ring today and tell us when we can get the go ahead.They have no idea what all this waiting does on the mind and body  .Enough of a rant thinking of you all 

Shaz xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey girls how is everyone??

Had a bit of a scare yesterday when i passed a mucousy clot (sorry TMI!) and had stomach pain but the doctor got me a scan today and all is well.  I couldnt quite see the picture on the ultrasound as i had to have my head back but hubby said he saw baby's hand and its thumb!  They measured baby and he is at 13 weeks 4 days and not the 13 weeks 1 day that i thought i was but she told me to stick to original scan dates.

Still have terrible nausea - thought it may have gone by now but no such luck.  Hasnt stopped me eating for england though.  Luckily i pick up the maternity clothes i ordered from Next tonight so will actually have something to wear!  I think my tummy looks much bigger than it should for how far on i am but i already had the "scar overhang" thing going on and baby has pushed it out and makes me look really pregnant!

Carrie - good luck with your egg transfer, when do you test??  

Shaz- you are allowed to whinge about waiting times for results.  I never know why they cant just tell you there and then!

LMW - have PM'd you!

Ritzi - how is the cycle going

Where is Jayb?  Hope you are ok chick.

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

this thread was quiet for a while but i see today you've all made up for it  

i'm doing ok - wednesday scan showed 1 huge follie and 6.5mm lining - so good for me   just bieing scanned now till i ovulate then the little ones will be thawed and put back  

cat - sorry to hear of your scare - take it easy!!!!!

lmw - welcome - i'm a failed pouch patient   put up with it for 18months but now live happily with stanley my stoma  

carrie - it does sound like your doctors care   my docs have warned me of risks to me with twins as my anatomy is a mess - but the IVF clinic still happily put 2 back in   it sounds like your docs really care - and all it takes is one hun  

BLK - sorry you are feeling down   we're big enough to take it so moan if you need......

hi to everyone else - just got in and now i'm knackered...so gonna go....

take care, ritz.


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Well, the ET went really well yesterday, and I got 5   to use at a later date - we are over the moon with this result.  Dr Yates done the ET, and we had just the one embryo put back, which I understand now is really for the best, given my complicated medical histort, and many surgeries.  I started the pessaries today - oh joy!!

I'm still sore, especially my left ovary - I suppose that ovary had the most eggs, so maybe that's why it's still sore.  is this normal?  

I had an Acupuncture session before ET an another one after - I felt really calm, and the whole ET was a really spiritual experience.  My fab Hubby was with me, and looked rather fetching in his scrubs!!

I'm now on the 2WW, and test on Wednesday 30th May - can't come quick enough.  I'm just staying focused and positive, and hoping that our wee bean finds a nice warm area to burrow into and grow.

Love and friendship to all you fab ladies.

Carrie XX


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Carrie - Congrats on having a good ET & getting 5 frosties - really great result .

Sounds like you had a really good experience . Hope your 2WW flies by & this is THE one for you. Keeping my fingers crossed for you on 3oth May   .

Please let us know how you are doing .

Ritzi - Thanks for the cyber hug . Great to hear you are doing well - hope its not too long before you can go ahead with the ET .

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all feeling well .*_


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Carrie so pleased for you, that is great you have frosties so you can one day have a sibling for your little one who I too hope snuggles in for 9 months. You are sounding very positive and you have done everything right. Praying hard for you honey.

Ritzi - great news, all the very best for ET.

BLK thanks for your message been really busy now I am back at work. Sorry you are feeling low really hope the tablets get you back on form. I am here for you too. Pussy Cat looks gorgeous. you will have to be called fluffy cat keeper now  

Cat pleased your scare was nothing. Take care and rest up. My neighbour was still sicky at 15 weeks but she is having identical twins. Hope your ceases soon.

Hi to EJ hope you are ok.

Shaz hope you get your results soon pleased all went well.

I am ok thinking about egg donation with my little sis, she has agreed and my DP is all for it too. Nothing definite will wait after my follow up appointment.

Lmw welcome I am like Ritzi I had a internal pouch that had to be removed after lots of abscesses and developing a fistula. I wish you all the best for the 23rd and really hope you join Cat in achieving your dream

Love to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

well done carrie!!!  5 frosties that is such an achievment.  I never got any - there was only the two that got put back that we any good.

I think its really strange to think there could be a little brother or sister ready to thaw and grow when you are ready for baby number 2!!!  You are lucky you only have 12 days until test day - my clinic made me wait 19 days (of course i cheated and did it early)

My ovaries were sore for about two weeks after transfer on this cycle and when i went for my scan yesterday apparently a lot of my follicles are still enlarged and they take time to go down.  Dont worry it doesnt affect your chances of pregnancy because its a different part of your body which is sealed off from your womb

No sickness today - hurrah - i even managed to eat the biggest sausage sandwich you have ever seen at 7 am this morning before work.  Normally cant stand the smell of fried stuff but saw hubby having one and couldnt resist!

Jayb - me and hubby were going to consider egg donation to help fund another cycle of IVF if we needed it.  The way i look at it if, if you give birth to the child then it is yours.  you cant take that special bond away from anyone.  How lovely for your sister to volunteer - you must be very close!


cat xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Thank you all so much for the kind words and reassurance - it means a lot.

Can I ask a question - As I said previously, my left ovary is really painful, and I have been taking Tramadol (150mg) - is it safe to do this?  I had my ET yesterday  

Thanks and lots of     to all you very special ladies.

Love always - Carrie XX


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello to all,

Apologies for my absence of late, i have been heaving with work and trying to also sell crap on ebay so my time has been gobbled up by both of them!!

I have been checking in to see what everyone is up to and whats happening here, so just a few quick messages:

BLK - sorry you are not feeling like such a happy bunny kitty at the moment. I for one am sending loads of love and hugs your way. Your new kitty is very cute, i'm sure you are very proud of her - as she no doubt is of you. Stay strong.

Cat - the most accurate scan you have (dates wise) throughout your scan is your earliest dating scan so always use this one for your due date - that is what we advise all the ladies at work. By the time you have your 20/40 scan you might end up with more than 1 weeks difference in due date to your first scan. First scan most accurate as initially all babies grow at same rate whereas later on it depends on how much you eat/baby's anatomy etc as to what size she/he is. Do you know the sex of baby? Will you ask to find out or keep it as a surprise?

Carrie - i should have thought it might not be safe to take Tramadol, i don't know for sure but it is quite a strong painkiller - check it out before you take too many more! Better to be on the safe side. Glad you got 5 frosties - they will always be there to create a little brother/sister - what an exciting prospect. I am made up for you. Keep us updated with your progress.

Ritzi - congrats on your 6.5mm lining - excellent and just what the doctor ordered! Best of luck for the rest of your endometrial thickness monitoring scans - you can do it!

JayB - Egg donation is not an easy one but the fact you are keeping it in the family makes it a lot easier. I'm wishing you all the best of lcuk if you decide to go for it - keep us posted as always.

Shaz - any sign of your results yet? If not then keep pestering, i am such a b*tch when waiting for results etc, i keep pestering as it is THE only way to get anywhere these days - everyone works at such a snails pace .....grrrrr!!

LMW - welcome to the thread, nice to see 'new' people posting and sharing with us. We'v got a nice little 'gang' together here now. I don't really tend to post much outside of this little thread so feels nice that we are all 'in it together' so to speak!!

OK, who did i miss out? I know i've missed somebody so humblest apologies!

Right, question from me - if/when i am pregnant (still long way off but just need to ask) is my scar likely to burst open or anything nasty like i keep imagining. I have one that is an L shape (scar) and another that is the famous 'zip' straight down the middle. Keep having nightmares that they will go really tight and burst or smething??
Apart from that i am well, busy busy as usual with a hectic weekend ahead!

Love to all,
EJ


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

just a sad note from me to say my tx was cancelled again   big lining issues.

we feel at the moment like this is the end for us - or a postponement really as we have frosties to use one day   but for now we need some time to be together without tx - we've been doing this without a break since dec 05 and it's pushed us to our limits......we have a consultation next week with the docs to make a decision about where we go from here....

I'll not be posting on FF - we just need some space really and i've found FF is a tad addictive and not always helpful 

just wanted to say i'll be cheering you on from the sidelines   and thanks for all the support! 

ritz.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritzi,

Best of luck with everying.  Sounds as though you need and deserve time away from the emotional rollercoaster of Tx and FF.

Will be thinking of you...xx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Ritzi - Sooooooooooooooo sorry to hear your news - must be so disappointing for you & your DH . I really wish you well   . Thanks for all your great support on this thread - hopefully in time you might be able to come back on to FF . Take good care of yourselves x x x*_


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Ritzi I really don't know what to say, such very bad luck, it seems everything gets so close and then it is taken away from you. Just sending you a big hug and I hope that whenever you feel is the right time for you both you have success. So so unfair.

Hi to everyone else and thank you for all your messages of support regards the donor discussion.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

I dont know if you will be reading this Ritzi but good luck for the future and enjoy your time off with your partner.

EJ - yes we will definately be finding out the sex of our baby.  I truly cant wait!  As this will be our only child (we cant afford to pay for IVF after this and i really dont fancy doing it again) i want to make the nursery really specially in blue or pink depending on what we are having.

Hubby banned me from buying anything for the baby before 12 weeks but i am now 14 weeks and some and i still havent bought anything because i think i now want to wait until after our next scan at the beginning of july.

I dont think you need to worry about your scar when you get pregnant.  I think you will get more stretching pains like me though which can be uncomfortable.  My scan is a smiley face about an inch and a half below my belly button and then i have my ileostomy scar too but i am massing loads of cream into my belly every day with collagen to help things "grow".

Carrie - how is your two week wait going?

Finally - my sickness and tiredness has gone and i am eating like a trooper.  Hubby is off on a stag night tonight and i cant wait cos it will be me and the takeaway menu!

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I really need your help as I am SO worried.  I got up at 7:00am this morning to do the pessaries, and went for a wee first.  When I wiped (sorry - I know it's early), there was some blood - not a lot but some.  I have just been for another wee, and it was the same again - not pouring or anything, just there when I wiped.  Now I don't have any AF pains but I am going crazy with worry.  I am on day 10 of my 2WW and test on Wednesday.  

Please help = any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Love always - Carrie XX


----------



## Lmw (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi all,
    hope everyone is well.  

    Got a bnf  on wed. Feeling alittle better about it all today. Got my follow up on the 6th to see where we go from here. I was so hoping that this time was ours but not meant to be. Thank you all for you kind greatings its nice to know we are not alone!!!
    Carrie how is the spotting ,better i hope. All of this is such a worry. I have every thing crossed for you. Let us know.  Lucy xxxxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

LMW so sorry honey 

Carrie this could still be an implantation bleed. Don't lose hope yet although that is easier said than done, keeping doing everything. Wishing you all the best for Wednesday.

Cat a very personal choice, unless it was twins I don't think I would wan't to know. Suppose I may feel different when it actually happens. Yes I know did you hear that positive thought.

Hi to everyone else. Thinking of you Ritzi, Hi to BLK hope the dark cloud is passing and pussy is more chilled now, EJ hope you are ok.

Got to go off to brekkie and then a dog walk.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone.....

Hope you are all enjoying this Bank Holiday Monday??

LMW - Just want to say sorry, and give you a big     - be good to yourself......... Thank you for your concern - it means a lot........

JAYB - Again, thanks for your support - I'm thinking of you and wishing you well for the future.......  Here is a   for you too...

CAT1980 - As JAYB has said, this is your choice and you have your valid reasons - good luck to you - I wish you well for your pregnancy and for your future as a Mum..........

Hi to everyone else..........

Well, I'm now on Day 12 and test on Wednesday.  As you know, I had some 'spotting' on day 10 (well actually just when I wiped a couple of times), but nothing since then.  I'm keeping everything crossed that this was indeed a light implantation bleed, and everything is fine.  I'm really tempted to test tomorrow (Day 13), but my DH really doesn't want me to.  This whole process is slowly tipping me (a normally sane person), completely over the edge.......  Any advice would be appreciated!!

Love always - Carrie XX


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Lucy - so sorry you didnt get the result you wanted but i am sure your doctors can analyse everything and make sure you get a better outcome next time.  Sometimes it takes a few cycles to kick start everything to work properly.

Carrie - reckon it was an implantation bleed - if it was your period it would have got heavier and by now i'm sure it would have been a full blown period.  Sometimes if you are late with your pessaries or miss a dose that can cause a bleed as the hormone levels drop so i have been told.  

Its up to you whether you do a test early.  Its your decision.  personally i always tested early because i am so impatient but you have only 24 hours to go now and the longer you leave it the darker the line will be on your test and it will be less questionable. Sometimes when you test early its that faint you think well am i or arent i and its worse than not knowing at all!

Keep us posted with your news anyway.

Hi to everyone else

Cat xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

just wanted to say i'm back - yes i know you're probably all saying 'so soon'  

had my consulation today and we're trying again with viagra   really need to get that lining up and apparently this is the drug to try   so we're off again.....scan next tueday will tell us how it's going. 
thanks for all your kind words - just needed some time off to get my head around things - and it seems to have done the trick  

carrie - good luck for tomorrow  

cat - glad you've found your appetite  

lmw - sorry for your negative hun.....life is crap sometimes  

jayb and BLK - hoping you gals are well......let me know how you are doing  

take care all, ritz.


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello girls .

Welcome back Ritzi - sooo glad you are back on the rollercoaster. Really hope the Viagra works well   .

Carrie - Hope this finds you well & hope your test today results in a BFP   . Please let us know how it goes.

LMW - Sooo sorry to hear about your BFN . Hope you are feeling well & more positive every day .

JayB - Hello there me old friend lol. Hope this finds you well too .

Cat - Hope your sickness has passed - how are you feeling now ?.

EJ - Hope all is well with you .

Sorry if I have missed anyone out unintentially , but hope you are feeling well too .

I am fine thanks very much Ritzi & JayB . Into my second week on the Prozac & communicating well with Neal . Am going to the clinic tonight for swabs in readiness to have a Marina Coil fitted again - had to have the previous one removed for IVF, but now our journey has ended I want to have one put back in to hopefully remedy all my period pains & heaviness .

Jessica is settling in really well & deffo likes catnip, bless her . Seems Leela is slowly accepting her too. Have booked a groomer to come & groom Jess as she is developping knots around her ruffle & then we can hopefully do it ourselves from then on, fingers crossed ............*_


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies

I got my      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are absolutely over the moon - this is our 1st IVF and we truly feel blessed.

Thanks SOOOO much for your never ending support and encouragement - I don't think I could've got through it without you ladies.

Love to you all Carrie XX


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Wooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooo - that is really fab news Carrie *_


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Many congratulations Carrie that is absolutely fantastic, I knew that was an implantation bleed. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy - well done carrie!!!!  I bet you are so chuffed.  Its hard to describe how you feel isnt it??  

Have you started with any pregnancy symptoms yet ?  Sore boobs, growing pains etc??  It might be a little early for that.

Have you been booked in for a scan at your IVF clinic yet?  The first one is amazing even at 6 weeks you can see the heart beating on the screen.

Keep us informed with your news.  Its nice to have another pregnancy on the thread

I am really excited because this time next week i will be on the plane to turkey for our hols.  I cant wait!

Good luck on your next cycle ritzi - i really hope it works out for you this time with your different drugs etc. 

love to everyone else

cat xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Ritzi welcome back mate so pleased there is a plan lets hope that Viagra gets your linning rising . Praying really hard for you that your BFP is just around the corner. Good luck for next Tuesday.

Cat what part of Turkey are you going to? I have been to Bodrum - Gumbet, Cappadocia and Fethyi don't think that is how you spelt it. Really like Turkey would definitely go again.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Jayb

we are off to kusadasi - have no idea whereabouts in turkey that is as long as the sun is shining thats good enough for me.  The whole holiday (2 people) cost £419 all inclusive so was only £209.50 each.  Cant believe it really.

cat x


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Girls......

Thank you all SO much for your kind words - I still can't believe I'm actually pregnant!!!!!!!

JAYB - Thanks for your support - you hang in there and never give up the dream...........

CAT - Congratulations to you, and thanks for your kind words.  I have really sore boobs and am actually feeling a bit sick first thing in the morning already - but I'm not complaining at all - bring it on..........

BLUE LOBSTER - Thanks to you too for your post.  Hope that your coil gives you some relief from the pain that you've been having - stay strong.......

Hi RITZI, LMW, EJ, SHAZ and anyone I've missed out.......

I really just wanted to say that I was actually told by my Colorectal Consultant that the chances of me ever being a Mum were very slim, and not to build my hopes up too much.  Like a lot of you ladies, I have Crohnn's, had my entire large colon removed in 1999, then had the formation of ileo anal pouch in 2000 (they thought I had UC) - that didn't work - I ended up on life support for 1 week due to septicemia - this was 4 months after my wedding and my poor DH thought I was a goner.  I was fed through an NG  tube for so long I can't remember, then I had my ileo anal pouch removed and had a permanent ileostomy (this was actually my 5th ileostomy) - then I had my rectum removed, but due to abscesses I had to have it packed daily for 2 years and I am now left with a sinus that leaks from an abscess that they can't get rid of!!!!!!  The reason for me sharing this with you ladies is to remind you all of how great our bodies are - we have all been through SOO much and here we are still here to tell the tale and desperate to be Mums - we all deserve to have our dreams - keep the faith and never give up hope.

I'm always here if any of you want a chat.

Love always - Carrie XX


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Carrie - great news that you are getting some symptoms, that means your HCG pregnancy hormones are rising nicely!  Let me know if you need any tips for morning sickness.  I have only been sickness free for about ten days now so i think i know everything there is to know about that!  As for the sore boobs, if they have got bigger you should get some new bras without underwiring that are really supportive - it really helped me a lot.

You poor thing it sounds like you have done your time in the hospital.  My doctor said that sometimes when a woman is pregnant any other medical conditions you have go into remission because your body puts all its efforts into growing the baby.

Enjoy your nine months - you deserve it.

Cat xx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Carrie - You have indeed been thru soooooooooooo much surgery wise  . It is indeed amazing what our poor bodies have to go thru, but its so great to hear that you succeeded getting preggers - sooooooooooooo inspirational !.

Reading thru your history below, it bought back all the major ops I had done too & it made me shudder !. Its funny, I can't remember the order of some of my major ops - they have sort of blended into one, if that makes sence . I started to write my Crohns story on my website, but had to stop as couldn't remember when or why some of my ops were done or how I felt etc - I guess I have just blocked them out ............. Here is a link to my Crohns story if anyone is interested:

http://www.damnation24-7.co.uk/hurrikane/crohns/index.html

When I was diagnosed, the consultants couldn't agree wether I had Crohns or Colitis as it was so boderline, so they sent a biopsy all the way to America to see what they thought ! ! !. I was hoping that it was Colitis so I could have a pouch formed, but now I am sort of glad it was Crohns, as I have heard that some people have such bad luck with their pouches .

Hope everyone else is feeling well - sending hugs to all of you   .*_

/links


----------



## Lmw (Dec 5, 2006)

Carrie sorry for the late congratulations but well done you..... I am thrilled for you. Enjoy the next 8 months and look after yourself.         
                                      Lucy    
Hope everyone else is well got my follow up appointment on tue to see where we go from here
  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

carrie - congrats on your BFP - gives us all hope!

reading your story brought so much back......i had UC and had so many ops  
in 2000 i had colon removed and ileostomy - surgery 3 weeks after diagnosis - 4 months in hospital 
in 2001 i had rectum removed and ileo-anal pouch formed - pneumonia, life support the works  
in 2001 i had my ileostomy closed and pouch up and running
in 2002 i dropped to under 6 stone and spent 1 month in hospital on NG feeds 
in 2004 i had my pouch and anus removed and permanent ileostomy - septacaemia, life support, MRSA.....nightmare
in 2005 i had some AP scar stitches removed (under a local cos they don't want me back in ITU  ) 
in 2006 i had an absess under ileostomy so incision and drainage (under a local   ) 
in 2007 i need my AP scar resected - waiting for surgery in about 4 months (bloody NHS lists!) 

the worst thing in all of this is that my surgeon is an old chap with a comb over and disckie bow - and spends most of the consultation looking at my ass   and i dare say he can see my lady-garden too  

BLK - looked at your website   as you can guess i hated my pouch - found it a right palaver...glad you're sort of glad it's crohns....i hope the swabs went well and that the coil can help with your pain etc. must be bittersweet for you  

jayb - thanks for all your   re Viagra.....so hoping tuesday goes well or that is the end for us  

have a great weekend everyone - ritz.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Apologies for the absence, i have been really hectic in work and haven;t had time to pop in for a while!

Carrie - Big congrats on your BFP - reading your story seemed so similar to mine, brought back lots of memories and makes me glad to still be here!!

BLK- recognised lots of aspects in your story also, how on earth did we get through it? Have to say my mum was also my hero. She lived with me in Hospital in Manchester for 6 months (hour and half from home and away from ym bro who was 8, my sister who was 11 and my dad) whilst i was recovering from various 'surgery gone wrong' and being on TPN! Good luck with yor Mirena - and make sure you check regularly for them threads!!

Ritzi - glad to see you back and full of positive energy. I have my fingers crossed that Viagra is the drug for you.

LMW - sorry it wasn't your 'time' this time round - will also have fingers crossed for you next time.

JayB - Hope you are well?

Cat - hope things are sailing along nicely and just the way they should be. Enjoy your holiday - you deserve it!

I'm sure i missed someone out - apologies!

My GP has sent my referral to LWH so hopefully hear something off them. Unfortunately for NHS tretment things are done a little differently in Wales so 'Health Commission Wales' issue the funding and the bottom line stops with them. But can we get hold of anyone in the bloody place? They have have voicemil on their phones and never ring you back despite leaving one message after another! I'm sure they are busy commissiong whatever they commission but that is no use to me!

Decided to start trying 'naturally' in the mean time, not holding out any much hope but i guess you never know!

Love to all...xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

Ritzi hope all goes well for you today - we are thinking of you.  Its sunny so that must be a good sign!

I cant believe what a nightmare you have had in and out of hospital.  Luckily all three of my ops were straightforward.  I was also very lucky as i worked for the colorectal surgeon as his secretary so i never had to wait for any of my ops.  I used to go and catch up with my paperwork in my office in my PJ's walking around with my drip stand cos i got so bored in there!

Well i heard my baby's heartbeat for the first time yesterday - couldnt believe it and wasnt expecting it as was only seeing for my GP for something else and then he brought out his new sonicaid thingy and needed a guinea pig.  Poor hubby missed it and he is going to miss my 20 weeks scan in july too as he will be working away in london.  My parents are also away on holiday that week so will have to go on my own to find out if everything is ok.  Hope it is.

Had the triple blood test today which tests for downs syndrome and spina bifida.  The midwife who took the bloods said because its an IVF pregnancy i have a much higher risk of baby getting either of these - something the IVF clinic never told me.  Did anyone else know about that??  So now i have to go on hols this week worrying about the results!

Hope everyone else is ok - thread is a bit scarce this week.

love cat xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

cat - great that your heard the babba   you lucky thing working for your consultant - no lists! all i ever do is wait on a list  
i've not heard that IVF preganancies are more at risk   don't worry hun....where are you off on your hols?

EJ - i had the same problem hun getting through to someone re IVF in wales   just keep trying....i hounded and eventually they got the point and some random woman called me back - she was useless though   keep at it

lmw - how did follow up go hun? 

BLK and jayb - where are you?  

my scan was fine - thanks for the   . lining at 6.6mm so hoping it will grow till next scan friday and if so ET will be wednesday   just hoping we get that far this time!

feeling a bit down today cos my ex-stoma nurse - now my bestest buddie - was dx with ovarian cancer today  
she had lap and dye due last week to not concieving and they found a mass attached to the ovary. As it's secondary she has CT scan on monday to find the primary   so sad for her. never ever thought after she took care of me that i'd ever have to watch her go through this sh!t   staying   for her but it's so sad. 

ritz.


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello girls .

Ritzi - So very sorry to hear about your Stoma Nurse/bestest buddy . Really hope ll geos well for her, she is so lucky to have a great friend like you . Good luck with the scan next Friday   .

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all feeling very well .

Me news - Finally got round to phoning the florist up yesterday that I gave my hand-made cards to sell for me & after about a month they hadn't sold any. Must say that I am sort of pleased really as was very dubious about them & the way they got Neal to deliver a plant for them etc & the way they treated me when I worked for them years ago .............. The guy even had the cheek to lie to me on the phone yesterday & say that the girl I asked for wasn't there & after he asked who it was calling I told them & he then went to speak to said girl  .

Hoooooooooooooo huuuuuuuuuuuum, I might try doing a craft fair in Enfield in September this year as I had a nice phonecall from the lady that organises it. I was supposed to do one there this Saturday, but my other card making friend can't attend as she is doing the Cancer Run & I have no-one else to come with me ........... The lady was really friendly & helpfull, bless her & I might go & have a look at the craft fair after our Jess has been groomed on Saturday.*_


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Ritzi I am so sorry to hear about you stoma nurse/friend it always happens to the nicest of people. As BLK says she is lucky to have some a nice, understanding friend as you.

BLK that is pants none being sold, obviously no clientel good enough to appreciate such precision and delicate craft work as your cards. Good luck with the craft fair. You can do it on your own honey. Go on .

Hi to everyone else no time for much talk as I am at work.
Jaybxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

the quickest of emails to say i have a lining   8.2mm best ever. ET wednesday (now they just have to thaw   )

gotta run but thinking of you all, 

ritz.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Quickie from me i'm afraid!  Our computer room is the warmest in the house so i aint staying in here for nobody - sorry gals!

Ritzi - what a great lining, got my fingers firmly crossed for you.  Also sorry to hear about your friend, Ca ovary is a terrible thing.  We diagnose a lot of it in work and as someone else said, these things always happen to the nicest of people!  My sister is a nurse in our local cancer centre so i know that whererver your friend is being cared for, she will no doubt get the very best treatment.

BLK- sod the flower shop, it doesn't sound like a very well run establishment anyway so you can do without associating with people like that!  That is the way i would look at it.

Cat - you luck devil, working for the surgeon, i can guaranteee it got you the best treatment all the way!  Did you get a bed in a side ward?  I envy people like that, i always end up next to moaning old whingers...or the ones who try to strangle you in the night whilst you are sleeping (yes, that was almost 2yrs ago - never screamed SO much in my life...the fact she was an alcoholic didn't help!!)

Love and hugs to everyone else, will try and pop on during the week to catch up.  Had a crazy weekend with a friends wedding yesterday and other half being best man!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi girls...

could do with some support  
had 2 frosties thawed - they've lost 50% and are now down to 2 cell   
so we've asked for the last 2to be thawed and have to phone back later....

ET is tomorrow   i know at least we have something to put back - but i'm still a tad  

ritz.


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Ritzi - Sooooooooooooo very sorry to hear that the first 2 frosties didn't thaw very well, I had no idea that they can deteriorate during the thaw process  - keeping my fingers crossed & everything else too that the other 2 defrost well .

Please let us know how it all goes - will be thinking of you tomoz & hoping everything goes OK with ET   .

Hope everyone else is doing very well & feeling even better .*_


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

15.43  - spoken with dr - other 2 embryos are good - one intact at 4 cell and other 3-4 cell - so now tomorrow we have the 4 to choose from   relief is not the word!!!!

thanks BLK      

ritz.


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY, thats great news Ritz . Good luck with the ET tomoz   *_


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Great news ritzi and looks like the viagra worked well for you.Good luck with ET today not far behind me in the 2ww.     I have joined the 2ww thread as well.  

Hi to all sending PMA Shaz xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritz,

Fab news.  You don't know HOW chuffed i am for you.  I bet that has seemed like a long time coming!!  Best of luck...xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Shaz, hope all is going well with the 2WW - let us know how you go.



shaz 72 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Great news ritzi and looks like the viagra worked well for you.Good luck with ET today not far behind me in the 2ww.    I have joined the 2ww thread as well.
> 
> Hi to all sending PMA Shaz xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

one 8 cell and one 5 cell embie on board   feeling good and hoping this is the one  

will catch up on news when dh cannot catch me on the pooter when i'm supposed to be in bed  

ritz.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritzi,

I can imagine this will be the longest 2 weeks of your life!  Im terribly impatient which would just make everything worse.  Are you in work or are you having some 'rest and relaxation' time to yourself?  Best of luck with everything.

My best friend and my sister in law are both pregnant, 2 announcements in the last week!  One due on Xmas eve and the other on New Years Eve!  Really chuffed for them both but not an easy time, wondering 'why not me'!


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Ritzi - Thats really great news . Hope you can take it easy over the next 2 weeks & take very good care of yourself   .

EJ - big  goes to you - its always the way to receive 'good news' from others when its hard to cope about hearing it.*_


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

BLK - i know what you mean.  I am so chuffed to bits for both of them, i really am, esp my best friend as she also has Crohns!

It's just the way everyone 'expects' that SIL's news would upset me!  G was watching me all night after we had been told and kept asking whether i was 'ok' then his mum (MIL) came on the phone asking whether i was ok, but not asking me, asking G!  She was concerned i would be really upset about the happy news!  Well my response, why didn't she ring ahead and warn us they were on the way down with their 'happy news'.  Oh well, trying not to be too horrible about the whole thing!!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all how are you doing?

i'm okay on my 2ww - just want to know now  

My BF is haivng surgery next week - no time to do an egg collection as the cancer is spreading fast   it appears now to have invaded the second ovary   she is so brave but completely devastated....and i feel useless as what can i do?   just be there i guess....

Ej - sorry for what you are going through. no matter how thrilled we are at others good news it is always heartwrenching isn't it  

BLK - thanks for the well wishes. I'm not holidng out much hope but there is always some   in the bottom of my heart somewhere - why else would i carry on  

shaz - how is the 2ww treating you?

hi to everyone else?  

ritz.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ritzi - I'm sending lots of love, best wishes and big hugs to your best friend.  I can't imagine what she is going through, it's all so wrong that nice kind people suffer like this!

Hope your 2WW is treating you well though and you are managing to take it easy?  What job do you do?  Are you working through your 2WW?  Sorry for all the questions - what am i like?

Love n hugs to all.


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ritzi - so sorry to hear about your BF as you say not alot you can do but just be there when she needs you   as if life isnt hard enough.On day 11 and nothing to report 3 days till test day  

BLK - How are things with you?  

Ej - Oh how we all hate those announcements and we know exactually what you are going through  

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine  

Shaz xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone - not posted for a while been on hols.

Only read the last page so might not be up to date with everyone's news so i apologise if forget anyone.

Shaz - good look with test day - i see it is fast approaching.
Ritzi - same to you chick when do you do your test?  

As for everyone else you are all coping well hearing everyone elses good news.  I know how you all feel because it happened to me so many times.  Last year by best friend got pregnant the first month she tried after being on contraception for ten years and then three other couples in our circle of friends.  I lost count of how many christenings we went to last year.  I think i got face ache from the smile i had to have on my face the whole time but i always used to go home and shed a tear or two wishing that one day it would be me.

Well my tummy is behaving so badly - sorry if TMI but i know you all understand on this thread but i am having "accidents" during the night (something i havent had for years) and terrible abdominal pains especially under my ribs and if i am honest they are the worst i have ever had in my life, even after having colitis for 8 years and three bowel operations.  I am barely sleeping cos getting up every half hour to every hour during the night to go to the loo (which is downstairs!).  Poor hubby is devastated cos he cant do anything for me.  My doctor has signed me off for the rest of my pregnancy which is probably a good thing so i can get some sleep during the day.  I didnt think it would be so bad.  I am seeing my bowel consultant tomorrow at a private hospital because the waiting time was 6 weeks and i cant wait that long.  

I am having to cook a big meal for lunchtime and then just eat snacks at night to try and get most of the pain out of the way before bedtime.  I am so scared what is going to happen when baby gets even bigger.

Cat xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Ritzi - O'h Honey I am so sorry to hear about your friend. It must be absolutely devastating not to even be able to go through egg collection. Such a very scarey time. I really hope she will be ok. Not sure when you test But sending you lots of hope that your BFP is just days away.

EJ - I have been there so many times and each time it really hurts. You are just so happy for them but each time it feels so painful that it isn't you with the good news. 

Shaz all the best I will be away on the 23 rd but just wan't to send you huge positive vibes that you get your BFP.

Cat - Really sorry you are having such a rough time, I guess it is everything stretching and moving around. I hope the Bowel specialist can give you some good advice. I guess it is worst for Girls like us becuase there is so much scar tissue and adhesions that are being stretched aswell. Sending you lots of love and I am really pleased the Dr has signed you off. At least you can catch up on your sleep and try and enjoy the summer.

BLK - Hi mate how are you?

Just a quick note, I have had another urine infection last week that didn't respond to the first dose of antibiotics but now thankfully is better after the second lot. We go on holiday to France on Friday and then we have our follow up on the 2nd July. Not having a good time at the moment think I may have some counselling after the follow up.

Take Care, Lots of love, be back after hols.
Jaybxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

EJ - i'm a student nurse - qualifying in 6 weeks   i work in a clinic and treat wounds basically. i am back at work - just took ET and the next day off - drives me   if i stay at home on 2ww!

shaz - 3 days   any symptoms? i don't seem to have any   i test 26/27th  

cat - sorry you are having a hard time of it.....the night thing was the main reason i had my jpouch removed and went back to a stoma   i hope the consultant can offer some help....have you ever tried anal plugs? (they work like tampons up your bottom   ) i tried a few times and they weren't too bad - might it be worth asking the colorectal nurses for some input too?

jayb - nice to hear from you hun.....sorry you've had another UTI    not surprised things are tough. maybe the counselling will help.....i find it very useful and my mood has much improved since i started in september...seems to keep my mind on an even keel   Have a great holiday! 

well i'm doing okay. 2ww driving me   but what's new 

thanks for the well wishes for my BF.....she's down at the mo following yestedays news   had cake and a chat today - i'm trying to feed her up at the mo   

ritz


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey ritz - anal plugs??  God i have never heard of those before but will ask when i go to my appointment today.  But what if you really really needed to go wouldnt it just pop out like a champagne cork!!! Do they give you more tummy ache.  Anyway right now i am willing to give anything a try cos i need some sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done for staying sane on the two week wait - hope it works out for you - you deserve it.

cat xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Just been to see the bowel specialist man and I certainly feel a lot happier!

My GP blatently refused to give me ciproxin whilst pregnant as he said it was unsafe (this has always sorted me out in the past!) and Mr Hartley has said its fine for me to take now i have finished the first trimester.  Hurrah

He also said about taking this new product on the market - you may all want to try it (dont know if you have heard of it).  Its call VSL3 by a company called Ferring.  Its super strength probiotic sachets (apparently costs £13 for 10 day supply) which he thinks i might be able to get on prescription.  Its like 30 times stronger than the ones in the supermarkets and he recommends it for all crohns, UC and pouchies like me.  so going to try and get a prescription for that.  Its supposed to reduce flare ups by up to 50% - WOW.

The third thing he said was that he wanted to be there at the caesarean as i have increased risk of bowel perforation (lucky me) and he thinks i should have the baby soon after 30 weeks!  Oh my god thats 10 weeks early but he said this is ok and he is going to speak to my obstetrician.  That would mean i only have 12 weeks of being pregnant left !

So all in all £90 very well spent dont you think girls.

Cat xx


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Thats really great news Cat . Interesting about the VSL3 - never heard of it, but it sounds really good & helpfull. Also good news that you can start taking the Ciproxin too - never heard of that as I have been in remission for a few years now, fingers crossed .

My partner also has Crohns Disease & is on Azothiaprin for the rest of his life & it seems to work well, but he is going for his annual check-up next week (having bloods taken today) so I will get him to ask about the new drug .

Great news too that your specialist wants to be there at the birth incase of any problems - only 12 weeks to go for you, that must be a bit scary !. Hope you are feeling much better soon & your 'episodes' calm down very soon .

Ritzi & Shaz - big hugs to you both re your upcoming pg tests   .

JayB - Biiiiiiiiiiig hugs to you too, hope the infection is cleared up now & you are starting to feel better. Hope you enjoy your trip to France, just relax & enjoy .

Me doing fine atm, thanks very much for asking . Hope everyone else is doing really well - thinking about you all *_


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Cat - seems your gastro is a little like mine - he has already booked me for an elective C section and booked his place round the operating table soon after 30 weeks.  As you know we have only just started trying so i'm a long way off needing it but it's nice to know they care enough to sort stuff out in advance.  I live in north Wales but all my antenatal care and C section (fingers crossed i get this far some day!) will be carried out in Manchester where my fabulous gastro Dr is based.  I love him to bits and nothing is ever too much trouble for him!  Hope you are feeling a little better after some cipro, there is nohing worse than lack of sleep so coupled with your other problem it must be a bloody nightmare!  I would be too scared to even close my eyes!  Big hugs

JayB - you don't seem to be keeping away from these UTI's for long.  Have you had any kind of ultrasound scan to check its not a structural kidney/bladder problem etc?  Might be worth asking about if not because you surely shoudn't be suffering them recurrently all the time?

Ritzi - bet you can't wait to qualify?  My sis is a nurse and i know what hard work all the studying can be, you must be a tower of strength to keep plodding away whilst going through all your ups and downs with fertility treatment.  Good on you girl!

Shaz - how is that 2WW going?  Do you test tomorrow?  Nervous - or is that understatement of the year!?

BLK - i'm on Azathioprine for life also, been told im ok to take it during pregnancy (again, assuming i get that far) but could not breast feed if i was on it.  Hope your partner is ok.  I bet it's nice to have a partner with Crohns in a way cos they know eactly what you are going through.  G sometimes finds it difficult when i'm ill as he cannot put himself in my shoes - not having been there himself!

Love to one and all...xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hurrah - feeling miles better today - had a bit of a rough night getting up for loo trips but got up early today and managed to go out for a few hours without any probs and then had a three hour sleep this afty and didnt get up once.  Have got my appetite back too.  For lunch i had a giant sausage roll and 2 massive cherry scones (that is soooooooooooo bad of me!) but hey at least I am eating.  Will make up for it with proper dinner tonight.

Anyone heard from shaz - is she testing today??

One of the girls on the hull clinic thread (my clinic) got a BFP this morning so sending positive vibes.

Cat xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Friday turned into such a bad day for me....just have to tell!

Firstly: another dodgy smear result which means i have to go for a colposcopy - i am SO scared - has anyone else had one?  I read on their website girls who are on immunosupressants (azathioprine) are at a greater risk of cervical cancer - great!

Secondly: opened the next envelope that was off LWH where we had been referred for IVF and they said G's BMI is too high at 36 and he has 6M to lose 3 stone.  I am heartbroken, this is gonna be tough!  Makes it even harder as when i phoned LWH and spoke to one of the nurses they said his BMI wasn't the issue - so long as mine was ok!

GUTTED!

Luv n hugs to all though....xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

EJ - i am sure a colposcopy will be nothing to worry about - keep thinking positive.  and i am of the opinion that EVERYTHING causes cancer, using the flipping microwave, etc etc.  Apparently IVF increases your risk of ovarian cancer the more cycles you do.  I just think if you are going to get it then you were down for it when you were born.  Its good that women get checks such as smears because prevention is better than the cure. 

I dont understand why your partner needs to lose weight.  I just thought the man needed not to drink, smoke and eat healthily 3 months before and during treatment??  3 stone in six months is a lot to lose, probably not in a healthy way.  I think 1-2 lbs a week is healthy and that doesnt given him long!

Have been looking through the mothercare catalogue today to see what we need to buy now we only have 3 months to go and there is soooooo much to buy and everything is so expensive.  We are going to have to start cutting back on everything now and saving up for all the essentials.

love to all

cat xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to say hi.  Our 1st scan is tomorrow and I am SOOO excited - can't wait to meet our wee baby for the first time.  Will let you all know how we get on.

EJ - Just want to reassure you about the visit to Colposcopy.  I had an abnormal smear about 6 years ago, and was referred like you to Colposcopy.  At the time I had a rectal-vaginal fistula that absolutely poured (waste from the front - nearly killed me).  Anyway, it seems that the abnormality with the smear was as a result of the bacteria present in the vagina - this can be treated successfully.  All subsequent smears since then (and there have been quite a few) have been fine.  It may just be something similar - let us know how you get on.  I don't understand what your DH's BMI has to do with the IVF?  I would ask for a second opinion....

SHAZ - How did you get on with the test?  Keeping everything crossed for you.

I'm glad to hear that the Colorectal Consultants are taking an active role in the delivery of our babies.  I will be having a C-Section, and thought about asking my Colorectal Surgeon if she could be there - I see her next month so will def speak to her about it then.

Better go and get ready for work - the nausea is kicking in again - where are those Ginger biscuits??

Love and positivity to you all - Carrie XXX


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Carrie - i have also had a similar fistula (now healed as far as i know) so will have to remember to mention when i have my Colp on Thursday - i'm glad you put about it in your post as i wouldn't have otherwise thought it too relevant and the colp will be in a different hosp to all my other gastro/gynae stuff so if i don't mention it hosp will never know! Thanks.

Hope all goes well for your scan - let us know and maybe post some picies if you feel up to it - would be nice to see.

Cat - i can't imagine how much stuff you have to buy and i know how expensive everything can be - i'm sure they hike the prices esp as pregnant mothers HAVE to have this stuff! I was in Mama n Papas the other day buying bits for the 2 babies due round xmas (SIL's baby and best friends baby) and i only got 3 little things and it came to £14! Decided to spend a little each week as it's going to be an expensive do! Can you maybe get some bits off ebay? Not a cot or anything but maybe some other bits at a cut price?

If anyone is looking for a baby gift and is stuck i cannot recommend this website highly enough: 
http://www.babyblooms.co.uk/
They are baby clothes made up into 'blooms'. Having bought off them before the hats, socks, bibs etc are fantastic quality.

I am on the case re: G's BMI - have phoned to directorate manager in LWH - will see if he rings back, if not will hound him until he does! Feel like we've really been crapped on from a great height indeed!

Anyone heard off Shaz?

Anyway, love, hugs n luck to all...xx

/links


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Well we have one baby with a strong heartbeat - we feel truly blessed.  We only had one embryo put back, but as there are twins on both sides of our families, we thought this one may split.  Anyway, we got a picture and the baby looks fab.  I am actually 8 wks + 3 so 2 days further on than I thought, and our due date is 1st Feb 2008.  I'll try and post the picture later if I can work out how to do it!!

Thanks for all the love and support from you all - it really means a lot.

Love to all my FF's - Carrie XX


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

well done carrie that really is fantastic news!!!

Make sure you take good care of yourself and your little bubba from now on and it will be february in no time at all

cat xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

just wanted to tell you it's a BFN for me - and that i'm signing off FF for now.

We've come to the end of our tx journey - after 9 tx's we don't feel we can carry on  

our plan is to take some time then begin the adoption process  

wishing you brave ladies lots of love and hope for the future

ritz.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Carrie - i am so chuffed for you.  And as Cat said - Feb will soon be here!  I can't believe i was sorting out my time sheet ready for July in work this morning!  And i got an 8% payrise- yay!  Would be nice to see a piccie - will keep an eye out.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Apologies for the 2 separate posts but didn't want to post together.

Ritzi - i am SO sorry - i have sent you a PM.  Don't really know what to say, i feel like i have had a bad enough week so i can't imagine how you are feeling right now.  Stay strong and rest assured that we are all thinking of you and sending all our love.

Best wishes for your future and the beginning of your adoption process 
EJ


----------



## feefee (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello Ladies,
I have just come across this thread & wondered if any of you could give me a bit of help/advice.  I was diagnosed with Ulcerative Coliits in 2001 & had ilieostomy op in 2003, am coping fine with ilieo but still have some disease in rectal stump, i have been presc predsol for this but havent taken it as wanted to stay drug-free for IVF.
SO have now had 2 BFN   1 fresh & 1 FET. Ive just started down -reg for FET again.

I asked my clinic about immune testing & taking steroids during IVF but they just said that there was not enough evidence to support this treatment BUT i cant help feeling that the UC is playing a role in these BFN's. I just wondered what others with UC/Chrons experiences with IVF have been & what else i can do. Any info would be really helpful.
I wondered if taking the predsol during this cycle would help but i imagine it would be a much lower dose that oral steroids.

I just about at my wits-end with everything 
I'm not sure how many more   i can cope with


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ritzi - Sorry to hear your sad news   and good luck with your future plans  

EJ - I had a Colp about 6 years ago done under a GA and have had normal smears ever since(6 monthly for 2 years then 1 yearly since)I hope it goes well and test come back nice and clear  

Carrie - Fantastic news on the scan how exciting  

Cat - Hows the shopping going for baby, what a fun time  

Sadly again another BFN and we have no frosties left.We can go back on the DE list buts it 2 years long and we have used all our funded cycles so would have to save $15.000.So we are taking it day by day and who knows what a couple of years can make in the advances in IVF studies,but like Ritzi we are moving on and going to spend some quality time together and see what our future brings us further down the road.I will still be logging in to see how everyone is doing,just try and keep me away from FF   Thankyou for all of the love and support you guys have given me and I wish you all happy and healthy futures 

Shaz xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Shaz & Ritzi - so sorry to hear your news, hopefully things can only get better from here.  Sending you both lots of hugs  .

Feefee - i have PM'd you.

Have done first baby shopping online today - I have bought 2 gorgeous romper suits from Next that say "i love mummy" and "i love daddy" and a set of 5 plain white sleepsuits in size tiny baby as my ickle on will only be 30 weeks!  Not going to buy much more in the way of clothes because the SCBU at my local hospital said they tend to just wear nappies in the incubators but that he/she can come home as soon as they get to 4-4.5 lbs which could be as soon as 34 weeks.  Thats good news isnt it!!!

Carrie - any joy with your pic??  Cant wait to see your little bubba - i bet you have it in your bag and have shown it to EVERYONE!!!!  

cat xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Feefee - welcome to the thread lots of knowledgable girls on here, one of whom i sure can help!  If we can't help we will always be here to support you through everything!  I like having our own 'thread' where we can all talk about our ills cos although we aren't any different from anyone else i often feel like our struggles are a little different to everyone elses!!

Shaz - i'm so sorry that it was aBFN for you this time.  I'm sure it will be nice for you to spend some time with your DH/partner as it is very difficult to keep going and keep a relationship on track.  best of luck with everything and keep popping by to let us know what you are up to!

Cat - how exciting buying baby bits, i am sure you will also get plenty of gifts of clothing so i shouldn't think you would need to buy that much really.

My news: Colposcpy tomorrow and i got a call of LWH this afternoon - after my complaining we are allowed to go on the waiting list after all!  I'm glad i rang to query it now, seems as someone gave me 'wrong' info they will have to go with what that person said!    All is good and well, for today anyway!


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there girls .

Sorry I haven't been around for a while but feeling a bit down due to near constant tummy pains . Think I may well have another Ovarian Cyst .

Really hope that everyone is feeling well .

Shaz & Ritzi - really sorry to hear both of your sad news . Hope you are both baring up well   .

My other half went for his annual Crohns check up yesterday & I couldn't be there with him as we had the Council installing 2 extractor fans. Why is it that the only time I can't go with Neal to his appt that they find things wrong with him .

Anyways, he has to have routine blood tests done a week before his check ups & this time they told him that he has very high Billarubin levels ! ! !. We have never heard of this so I looked it up & have found out that is causes Gilberts Disease (which is quite funny for us as my Step-Dads surname is Gilbert ). Basically its something to do with liver function & causes jaundice, but not in anyway detrimental ............. just wondering if maybe all his drinking or the fact that he is on Azothiaprin/Imuran might cause it or even just having Crohns Disease ??. He has also been told that his cholestorol levels are high too !. Amazing what can be found out by simple blood tests.

To top it all, he was told that the hospital want him to have a Colonoscopy as he is at high risk of having bowel cancer . Needless to say he saw a new consultant that said that he wants Neal to have regular Colonoscopys from now on. I remember the days of having to have them done & the nasty Clean Prep, say no more .

So all in all alot for poor Neal to take on board, bless him, but he is taking it all in his stride .*_


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to pop on to thank you all for the congratulations you have sent me - it really does mean a lot.  You should be able to see the scan photo now at the side of this post - not the best but you can make it out.  The baby is actually upside down in the photo!!!!!

It sounds like a lot of you are having a difficult time - just wanted you all to know I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of     - stay strong and never lose the dream.

Love to you all - your FF Carrie XX


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow, very quiet on here - is everyone ok?

Carrie - lovely lil scan piccie, i am sure you are very proud?


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girlies

had 20 weeks scan today - everything fine, 10 fingers and 10 toes, the right size and growing fine.  We have found out its a girl - we are so pleased.  I cant believe how much she has grown in six weeks.  No wonder i cant get any sleep!  I still cant believe there is a baby in there.  Its bonkers!  I keep having to pinch myself that i (yes me!) am going to be a mum.

How is everyone else -its very quiet!

Carrie - i love your scan pic, i bet you have shown it to everyone.  I hope you are enjoying your pregnancy.

love to all

cat xx


----------



## chloe77 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi, Im new to all this!!

I have Crohns disease and have a Ileostomy, my husband and I have been trying for a baby for a year now, to cut a long story short, due to my operations (x3) we have always been told there is a 50/50 chance in us concieving naturally, luckily a year ago we went to ask our GP some questions and he referred us to a consultant who said he would like to know the fertility status and this way we all know where we stand. Last month we got the results back and both of my tubes are damaged from the scarring of the ops, I was quite upset at the time, as you can imagine and we have been put on the waiting list for IVF as this is our only option.  We have been told we have to wait for 2 years to get to the top of the list  for this procedure and to be quite honest im quite scarred about it, have you had or going through the IVF too?


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Cat - glad the 20/40 scan went well.  Such a magical time (so long as you get a nice, patient sonographer!) and congratulations that you are going to have a baby daughter!  Do you have any names picked out?  Let us know!!

Chloe - welcome here!  There are normally more of us round and about but i think everyone is super quiet lately - maybe holidays?  You sound like you are in the same boat as the rest of us to be honest!  Certainly the same boat as me in that i have had about 3-4 surgery episodes and have blocked tubes.  I have a BMI of 25 but my partner has BMI of 32 so we were told we had to get it under 30 before we would even be put on waiting list at Liverpool Womens Hospital.  So we are both currently dieting and he is doing a fantastic job, has lost 12lb in the last fortnight and very focussed on it all!
So, where are you in your journey then?  What investigations have you had done so far and what hosp are you under?  Everyone here is great and i'm sure will introduce themselves when they are around.

Love n luck,
EJ


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Still on cloud nine after the scan went well and found out we are having a girl.  As you can imagine i have been buying pink things this weekend.  Name choices so far are Libby and Suzie.

EJ - well done on the dieting - especially your partner, but are you sure its healthy to lose 12 lbs in 2 weeks??  Maybe it will slow down the longer he does it.

Hi Chloe - My tubes are both blocked too.  I had ulcerative colitis and 3 ops to give me a pouch 6 years ago now.  Luckily i was very fortunate as i started my first IVF the month after we were referred as i have a liver condition too and they thought it best to start straight away.  Luckily it worked 2nd time round for us and we are going to be parents soon.  I am sure your time on the waiting list will go quickly and you never know, as my consultant always said, there is always that slight chance that you can do it on your own so make sure you take folic acid every day just in case.

love to all
cat xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Cat - he ALWAYS loses weight really quickly in the first 2 weeks (8lbs and 4lbs respectively) as he is usually never without a choccy bar in his hand (not painting a very glamorous picture of him here, am i?) but it normally slows to about 2-3lbs per week after.  He cannot believe how much better his clothes now fit him and i'm trying to offer plenty of encouragment!!

I think the name Libby is lovely - not so keen on Suzie/Susie as there is a ***** in work called that!!  My friend likes Hannah for her daughter but i went to school with a Hannah who was a complete weirdo so cannot bring myself round to liking the name Hannah.  Strange isnt it, how knowing/disliking someone with a particular name can tarnish the image that name creates?  My fave girls name was always Jade - until Big Brother ruined that one!!!


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

wow has everyone gone on hols or something!!!

Cat xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Can I ask you a question?  I've been lurking on this thread but have never posted.  When I was a teen I had ulcerative colitis and had the 3 surgeries to remove my colon and create a JPouch.  In 2005, dh and I had a boy thanks to the miracle of ivf.  

We're currently going through another ivf cycle and I've got a strange question about the ultrasound.  The (experienced) technician couldn't see my left ovary with the vaginal ultrasound.  I've also been very sore this week on the left side which I put down to the stimming meds but am now wondering if it's related to my JPouch in conjunction with the meds/growing ovaries.  The technician had to end up doing an external ultrasound.  Anyone experience this?

ps - chloe, I can answer 'yes' to both your questions.  We've gone through ivf with our son and also am trying again.  Let me know if you have any questions.  It was never confirmed, but I'm quite certain that we had to do the ivf route becusae of scaring as well


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready4Family: I work for a company that does ultrasound scans so have had a fiar few myself and i find internal scanning can be quite painful - esp for me as it tends to pull down/back and put pressure on the rectal stump that i still have.  It is possible aswell that there is a completely normal reason for them not seeing your left ovary - sometimes bowel gas/shadowing gets in the way obscuring things completely.  Have they arranged any kind of follow up scan for you?  I would discuss it with your doctor and take it from there.  Whereabouts in the country are you based?  I guess i should also welcome you to our little thread and definitely congratulate you on the little boy you already have.  

Cat - how are things going with you.  And i agree - where on earth is everyone at the moment?  If they are on holidays then i am VERY jealous.

Love n luck to all...xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

EJ_wales, thank you for your response.  I'm actually in Canada but have found this site so helpful.  It's funny...we're been at the clinic daily since Friday and yesterday she could see only 1 follicle, and today she could see them all.  I reminded her about my JPouch and she said that could be the problem.  So am hoping it behaves on EC day as she wanred that it's going to be a hard retrieval.  I'm always scared that these scans or procedures will poke my JPouch and mess something up.

I hope everyone is feeling well over here.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - I hope your egg retrieval isn't too difficult - but i guess when we have had lots of surgery it makes EVERYTHING more difficult!  I was never lucky enough to get my pouch connected as i was so incredibly poorly that i nearly died and then the Doctor changed my diagnosis to Crohns from what he previously suspected was UC!  I was i hospital 6months recovering and my wound took 2 years to fully heal over - it was awful!!


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Oh my gosh EJ_Wales!  Poor you.  My heart just goes out to you what you've been through and what a scary time it would have been for you and your family.  I am so sorry it's turned to chrones.  Hope it is better under control now...and wishing you loads of luck on your journey over here.


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready - it was not nice at the time and i do look back and wonder how i ever got through the whole thing - and wonder if it DID happen again would i be so strong this time?  Who knows!  Surgery is never ever nice, esp when it doesn't turn out as everyone expected!!

My Crohn's isn't too bad generally and i work about 30 hours a week, the perfect amount for me, i find if i do more i'm dicing with myself as i know i'm not going to cope well.

We are currently waiting for our names to come to the top of the NHS list for our first go of IVF, i expect it to be in about 6-12 months time, so long as my fella can keep his weight down below BMI 30!

Love to all & where is everyone?  Helllooooo


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi,
I hope you don't mind me posting on here, but i don't really know where else to ask. I don't have Crohns or Colitis (although i was originally diagnosed with Colitis), but have had lots of bowel surgery. I'm getting lots of conflicting info from docs at the mo and was hoping that some of your guys who have been pregnant could help?

I've had half my colon removed and joined as low as you can possibly join and also had a fair bit of my small bowel removed and rejoined. 

I've been told by some docs that they would monitor me while pregnant to see how much pain i was in as the baby got bigger and caused the bowel to move/stretch and if so would do a C/S early. However i also been told by a different doc that i wouldn't need a C/S and my bowel surgery wouldn't cause any pain or problems during pregnancy or birth.

I don't know who is right? The trouble is i'm in pain already and i still have a long way to go yet!! Could there be any problems with pressure on the joins during pregnancy or birth do you think or am i worrying over nothing? 

Sorry if its a really stupid question.

Thanks

Lucky13
x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey lucky i am in the same position as you!

I am nearly 23 weeks and my bowel surgeon said at 16 weeks after 4 nightmare weeks of pain, diarrhoea and "accidents" that i would be delivering at 30 weeks.  I have had a total colectomy and j-pouch done, loads of scar tissue and he said no one in my position every gets past 30 weeks so be prepared for the c-section.

My obstetrician who didnt even know what a j-pouch was said they want to try and get as many weeks out of me as possible but i am on weekly check ups at the hospital.  The pain certainly isnt getting any better i have had so much time off work.

I dont think you are worrying over nothing because i am worried too.  No one has even discussed the procedure for c-section or anything with me yet and it could be in 7 weeks!

Cat x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Hope you don't mind me joining in your conversations.  I popped in last week and met a couple of you lovely girls.

cat, just reading back a few posts and wonderful news on your 20 week scan.  It's a stressful one, but feels great once it's done and you know all is ok.  Beautfiful photo. Bet you keep looking at it.  How are you feeling?

EJ_wales, you are right in that surgery is never nice, and especially when you're so sick.  Glad to hear that generally it's manageable.  Wishing you all the best with your IVF and may your name come up soon.  Let me know if you have any quesitons.

lucky, poor you with conflicting recommendations.  I don't have an answer to your question except that you need to go with your own gut feeling (no pun intended).  WHen I was preg with our son, my obstretrician said that I could deliver naturally.  I was so worried as I'd read of a lot about it and had read about possible complications delivering naturally down the line, and I didn't want to risk ruining any of my surgeries.  I insisted that my doctor do a c/s.  Your situation is different, but my point is that you need to do what you're comfortable with.  Have you seen your gastroenterologist to get his/her opinion? Do the doctors attribute your pain to your bowel surgeries?  Wishing you lots of luck.  I know it's an exciting time, but also very scary as we want our health to be the same once the baby is born.

Can I ask you girls an embarassing question?  I've gone through ivf and had Et this past Saturday.  I'm concerend having a pouch as I go to the bathroom often.  Am I limiting my chances and disrupting the embryos from implaning?  I'm very embarased to be asking this, but didn't know who else to ask (can't even metnion it to my fertility doctor).


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for your reply.

ready4Family you're right, I dont want to risk ruining any of my surgeries. I know i'm so lucky to have such a successful outcome when all the odds indicated otherwise. I don't want to risk everything for the sake of a natural birth.

I have endometriosis which likes to twist and eat its way through my bowel (its quite unusual for it to be so agressive in this way). It shouldn't be active at the moment, so i was concerned about what was happening in there as i only get the pain when i go to the loo.

In terms of IVF, i've had two cycles and they never mentioned anything about being constipated (even though they knew about my probs). In fact the embryologist said to me that it would be extremely difficult to dislodge them. My husband started wittering on to her about 'forces' and gravity and i had switched off! I pretty much had morning sickness from about 3 weeks onwards and i was worried about all the wrenching on them then.

I'm sure it will be fine, its just there are so many things you can worry about aren't there - its an awful rollercoaster we put ourselves through isn't it? Wishing you lots of   , and hoping you got a lovely BFP.

Cat,
Wow we're both roughly the same stage - hope your little one is doing well. I'm so sorry you're in so much pain, is there anything they can do to help you?

I know what you mean about time off work, i had to give up my job in the end and now i work freelance - so no maternity pay for me  but at least i get to use my own bathroom now - great what a compensation!

I can't believe they haven't told you anything yet about the c/s, i have a friend who is a midwife and she recommended this australian site - it has loads of info on it - try this. _http://birth.com.au/class.asp?class=9_
I only got to see a junior doc the other week and she said to me 'why would you be thinking about giving birth'!! I so wanted to say 'uh maybe because i'm pregnant'!

I hope they can do something for you and you're not in pain for too much longer.

I'm gonna have to try and see my bowel surgeon again, i think he'll be the only one who can help. Like you, the thought of an early c/s does scare me, but i just want to do what's right for both of us.

Good lucky guys.

Lucky13
x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Lucky, how are you doing?  Any more advice on what to do?  DId you talk to your bowel surgeon?  IT's really good go hear that we cannot dislodge the embryos.

I've got another question.  I'm half way in the 2WW and my stomach has been funny.  I had colitis when I was 15 but had the 3 surgeries to have a JPouch and am "hooked back up".  I'm finding that I"m getting cramps a lot like I have to use the bathroom, but then when I try I can't really go and my stomach is actually sore from trying (sorry if tmi).  Anyone find this?  I'm not sure if its because I"m lying down so much in combination with the progesterone injectsions (which I was told are constipating)?  Am so worried this is going to ruin our chances of getting pregnant.  The 2WW is so hard....

Hope everyone is well and having a great weekend.


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I've not posted on here for a while as things have been pretty crazy with work, family weddings / birthdays etc.

Good to see some new names on here - hi to everyone, and looking forward to getting to know all the new ladies.

Well I can't really believe I'm now 12 weeks + 3 days pregnant already!!  I was reading some of your posts about c-sections, and I really think this is the way for me to go.  I don't Have an appointment with my Colorectal Consultant until October, but personally, I wouldn't want to do myself more harm than good trying to deliver vaginally.  I did have the J-Pouch for a while and when I began getting really ill, they ran some further tests, only to discover I have crohnn's - I eventually had the J-Pouch removed, together with my rectum and I still have a rectal sinus which is sore and leaks.  I had my rectum packed for almost 2 years every single day, and the thought of doing any damage to that and having to go through all of that trauma again fills me with fear.  I just want my baby to arrive here safely and if that means entering the world through the 'sunroof', then so be it!!!!!

My next scan is on 6th August, when I will be 14 wks + 3 - I'll ask them then about c-section deliver times for me and I'll let you ladies know.  As my Colorectal Consultant also works out of the Hospital I will be having my baby in, I am going to ask her if she could attend the birth if possible - just for extra reassurance.

Good luck and lots of love to you all - Carrie XX


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Carrie - Good to hear from you. Pleased all is well with you and little one. All the best for the next scan.

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

Lots of love Jaybxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope it's ok for me to join you? I have in the past chatted to EJ_Wales but have failed to post for sometime.

As you will see from my profile I am a fellow sufferer of Crohns.

jayb- From your profile I can see that you have a very positive attitude,  good luck for when you start your next cycle. 

Carrie Grant- I have just read your post & it has given me so much  hope to see that someone with the same illness as me can achieve a BFP - Many   .  Hope your keeping well. 

ready4Family- I noticed that you are @ the same stage as me as I too am on the dreaded  .  How have you been? Any symptoms to report? When is your test date?  Hope your keeping well. 

Lucky13-Again your was a post that fills me with hope.   .  Hope your keeping well.  

Cat1980- Yet again yours was another post that has left me feeling positive.   .  Hope your keeping well.

EJ_Wales- Long time no chat.  Hope your wait is not too much longer & good luck   for when you start the journey of IVF.  

Love Caroline xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Carrie, first, a huge congrats on your pregnancy! I think there are various opinions on c-section vs vaginal delivery.  I've checked out JPouch forum and a lot of women there directed me to studies that say that in the long run, a c-section is safer.  My doctor said there's no difference but since personally i experience prolapse, I didn't want to chance pushing the baby during labour.  Luckily my doctor was willing to do either.  I'm so sorry for all your issues after your JPouch.  Can't imagine how upset you were to hear you have chrones and had to have it removed.  I can see though how a c-section may be a good route for your situation (but I"m no doctor).  Bet you're excited for Aug 6th.

Caroline, nice to meet you.  Yes, we're very close in our cycles.  I'm just 2 days ahead of you with EC on the Wed, ET on Sat July 21st.  So, I test on Sat Aug 4th.  I take it you test on the 6th?  I feel nothing...aside from my stomach issues at the moment (which I'm sure is from the progesterone and lying down so much).  How are you feeling?  Any symptoms?

Still having the strange stomach issues which is really worrying me that it'll limit the embryos to find a place to implant and stay.  

Hope everyone is feeling well.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi ready4Family ,

No, I'm actauly 1 day ahead of you as I test on Friday 3rd August.


As for symptoms I had sharp twinges low down early on in the week, one of the day's I felt sick & dizzy which I'm sure is down to all the meds wev'e pumped into us? 

Boobs do seem less tender this time round, they killed last time.  

Last night when I lay down to go to sleep I got a strange burning feeling from my tummy up to my throat, it was the worst heartburn I've ever had.

I really don't like them progesterone sups, they make me feel like I want to open my bowels (sorry TMI) then I get nervous just incase my body hasn't absorbed enough of the thing.  I wonder why the hospital never suggested I use them the other way -if you know what I mean?

Do you feel the same as you did when you had your BFP?

Good luck for the rest of the    & take it easy.

wannabemum07 xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi wannabemum.  I forgot about that...near the beginning (maybe day 5) I had a lightheaded/dizzy feeling too but that went away.  I'm with you and put it down to the meds and hormones.  I've used the progesterone suppositores on earlier cycles our first time around and remember they were yucky. (This time we use progesterone injections). I  Maybe you could ask if you have an option of where to insert it as I used to put it in the front.  Know what you mean about not knowing if it's absorbed or not.  

As for symptoms, I think that's whats hard is I'm comparing to my first two positives (which were both different).  First time I had a burning in my stomaach (like what you said but it stayed in my stomach) and second time I was very tired.  THis time nothing but my stomach problems.

Wishing you all the best for Friday.  Sending you positive vibes.   

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi ready4Family

 to you for your test date 4th August.   for a   &    

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Wannabemum07 xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello to all!

Hope everything is well, for me it's a flying visit as everything is really crazy at the moment.  Work is busy, first bit of nice weather we've had in ages so i don't really feel like sitting in front a computer all day then all evening!

Hi again to Wannabemum - nice to see you on here, it's a while since we PM'd and hope all is well.

Re: C section debate, my consultant has always said i will need an early c section - not sure quite what he means by 'early' but i'm guessing it's a few weeks?  My Gastro consultant will also be in on the surgery as he wants to be fully in control and know the situation at all times.  I am very luck as my consultant is FAB - love him to bits.  I know whatever he suggests he always has my best interests at heart.

When i saw Gastro last week i was also told i have to have a Synacthen test done.  I've read up a bit about it but has anyone else had it done?  Seems straight forward enough but just wondering!

BLK has been very quiet - has anyone heard off her?

Love to everyone else...xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

havent posted for ages but have been reading up on how everyone is doing this morning.

Well i am just about 24 weeks now which makes me feel really positive because i know every week that passes from now our little girl wil get stronger and stronger.  Have an antenatal appointment this afternoon so hopefully we will be talking about dates for thr c-section etc cos it could be as soon as six weeks.  To be honest i cant wait for it to come because i am so sick of feel poo all the time.  I must be going to the loo about 20 times a day and still having accidents during the night and also quite a lot of pain on and off.

I must be doing something right though cos i have put 2 stone on since starting the IVF in january.  

Ready4family its nearly your test date now isnt it hun??  I wish you loads of luck for that and you will have to keep us all posted.  And wannabemum same to you hun fingers crossed for you

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Morning girls,

EJ_wales, don't blame you for not wanting to be infront of the computer.  Interesting how you're all being told you'll need an early c-section.  Mine was scheduled in my 39th week.  That's so comforting having your gastro dr in the surgery with you.  Hmmm..haven't heard of a synactehen test.

cat, so sorry that the pregnacy is making your situation worse.  It's hard too when it's something so wonderful but yet you feel worse and have to pay for it.  Do you have a JPouch?  Mine slowed down in my son's pregnancy but I guesss everyone is different.  Must be exciting for you that it's not too much longer now.  Yes, we test on Saturday.  thanks for the wishes.

wannabemum, only 3 days left for you until you test.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.

My stomach is still giving me problems with lots of cramping, but I think it's a bit better now that I'm not lying down so much.  Am not sure if it's pouchitis or what (I did have issues a year ago where my doctor found ulcers in my pouch so maybe they're acting up?).  Am not going to see my doctor now though until we know for sure (and hopefully it'll calm down on its own as it's hard to get into my doctor without waiting months).  Am very worried though that it would have interferred wtih the embryos implanting and growing.  Not feelign positive about this at all.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ready4family - what i was told by the IVF clinic was that your womb is totally separate from any other part of your body and is not affected by any other part of your body so what happens with your bowels will not impact on whether you get a BFP or not.  Please try not to worry as that will probably be worse for you.

try to rest and relax, thats the best thing you can do.

cat xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Thank you cat.  It is very comforting hearing those words.  I never asked my clinic since up until ET my stomach was fine (and it doesn't act up too much with the JPouch aside from the 'normal' increased amount running to the bathroom)


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

wannabemum, I think you test today?  Just sending you lots of babydust   and hope to hear good news from you. 

I test tomorrow and am very nervous.  It's taken so long to get here and now I don't want tomorrow to come since by not feeling too positive so know i'll be devastated.  At the moment, there's still hope though, so this is almost better.  Guess i can't win (unless the result is not what I'm expecting)

Hope everyone is feeling well.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls, Thanks for all your good luck wishes.

I have been feeling dispondant as I have had bleeding, our test day was today & I have got to admit I never rushed to get there between the hours they said as I was sure it was a waste of time.

Done a bit of shopping on the way back from the hospital and the phone rang and Jason took the call and the Nurse told him that we have got a weak positive - Nothing is ever straight forward with me, but saying that I'm delighted at the word POSITIVE   therefore I am taking the positives from this result, I have to go back next week for another blood test.     

ready4Family - Wishing you a straight forward 100% BFP.  Good Luck and I know what you mean when you say your so frightened about the result, the 2ww is awful, I just wanted an extra week because mine will be 3ww.

Good luck everyone else on here no matter where you are with your tx etc.

   

Love Caroline xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Caroline, this is all such a rollercoaster.  Am happy to hear it's a positive and may your levels rise for next week.  I'll be thinking of you...sending you lots of positive vibes.         Thanks for the wishes..I'll let you know.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ready4family and wannabemum - sending you lost of baby dust.

cat xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

HI girls,

Quick update from me to let you know that we got a  .  I'm so gutted.  We had really good quality embryos put back in so I just don' get it.  I had a lot of cramping this time as I think my JPouch was giving me issues lying down so much (especially after eating) so not sure if that was the reason?  Everything else in the end wokred out fine with this cycle (even though there were many hiccups along the way).  Am so sad and wonder if this will ever work for us again.  

wannabemum, am thinking of you and hope that your levels rise nicely.


----------



## truffle** (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello, I have had colitis for years it was so bad that they started putting colitis/crohn's on my records. 

I am one of the lucky ones and was 3rd time lucky with my IVF. If you want to pm me and ask any questions i will try my best to answer. 

Donna, x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

ready4Family - I'm so sorry  . Sending you loads of   , was yesterday your official test date?  I wasn't aware you was testing yesterday, please forgive me for not having wished you luck.

I'm sure it will work for you again.    

Be kind to yourself, this whole thing is so hard and we're only human at the end of the day.

Thanks for your kind thoughts @ such a hard time for you.  We're not out of the woods yet, just hoping like you say my levels rise.

Take care of yourself, go & enjoy the sunshine.

Love Caroline xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Wannabemum - lovely news - will have my fingers very tightly crossed for you that your levels are all heading in the right direction ad that this is your time!


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Ready4 - i am SO sorry that it was a negative for you.  I can't imagine how upset you must be feeling but i'm sending lots of hugs your way...xx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Ready4Family - I am really sorry that the result was not positive - stay strong and never lose the dream.......


Wannabemum - Well done and congratulations - I am a total believer in positive thinking - stay positive and strong.......

Well my scan is tomorrow - I'll be 14 wks + 3 days and this will be the first 'proper' scan I'll have had and the first time I'll meet my Midwife etc - really excited.  

I read that some ladies will be having their sections really early (30 wks) - just wondering why this is - is there a medical reason why us ladies should be doing this?

Love and positivity to you all - Your FF Carrie XX


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Carrie Grant - Good Luck for your scan, you must be so excited.   

Love Caroline xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

EJ_wales - Thank you for your good luck wishes, I'm trying to stay positive as I have to retest next Friday.       

Love Caroline xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Thanks girls for your messages.

Carrie, good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Caroline, am thinking of you and wish you all the best with your next scan.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Good luck with your scan carrie!!  It will be amazing seeing your baby look like a proper baby!!!

I had some extra scans last week and loved seeing her on the screen sucking her thumb etc!

I was told i would need a c-section at 30 weeks by my bowel surgeon because of the symptoms i have been having but my obstetrician is now insisting i get to 32 or even 34 weeks as the chances of taking her home increase the further on i get so i am hoping to get to at least 32 weeks, even if it means starting my maternity leave early.

Some people with bowel disease or pouches have a normal pregnancy but unfortunately it has been a nightmare for me and i cant wait for my baby to be born.

Cat x


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Thank you all for your kind words and support - I am thinking of you all......

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well?

CJ - Been thinking about you - hope everything went well today.

Well we went for our scan today - baby looks fantastic!!  I've changed the photo on the left to show the most recent scan.  The baby is lying on his / her back with the head turned to the side facing the camera, and is sticking his / her tongue out at us cheeky little monkey!!  My dates were exactly right, and I'm due on 1st Feb 2008.  I've to go back a week on Friday to see the Consultant (because of my medical history).  My DH and I are on cloud 9 - so excited.

Can I just ask you ladies if any of you opted not to take the tripe blood tests?  We're unsure, so the Midwife said just to let her know on our return to Hospital a week on Friday.

Love to you all - Carrie XX


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

cat, poor you with somethign so wonderful being so hard for you.  Sounds like they'll take it day by day once you reach 30 weeks to see if you're able to carry the baby for longer?  It's comforting at least that with medicine these days, an early baby still has a high chance of doing just as well as a full term baby.  Am hoping you're not too uncomfotable and in too much pain.  Just keep picturing that thumb sucking child of yours.  

Carrie, amazing picture!  You must get so excited going for scans.  Are you going to find out if you're having a boy or girl or wait?


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Girls

Cat - really hope you get past those crucial weeks. My neighbour has just had identical twin boys they were both nearly 6 pounds each. They had a little trouble sucking and had the steroid injection in the womb to help develop the lungs. But both our 6 weeks and weigh 7 pounds 13.

Wannabeemum really hope those levels are rising you have done so well to get this far. Stay positive.

Ready 4 family - so sorry to hear of your BFN. Take care and wish you all the best for your frosties.

Carrie brilliant news that baby is doing well. So pleased for you.

Some of you may know that we went for counselling last Thursday in view to have donor eggs from my Dear sis. Lots of questions answered DP was quite quiet although that is normal for him. No concerns raised so once we have had an appointment for my sister to discuss treatment with one of the cons we will be ready to start. Due to finances and letting me have a break it will probably be March April next year. But I know how quick it came round last year. So will be here before you know it.

Hi to BLK and EJ Wales and anybody else I have missed.

Jaybxx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Carrie - re the triple bloods it is your choice.  I work with pregnant ladies every day and it is very much a personal choice.  I'm guessing you didn't have a nuchal and bloods scan then?  If you did then steer well clear of the triple NHS bloods as you will get a very conflicting result which causes a lot of concern as the nuchal has approx 95% detection rate whereas triple bloods is about 65% i think.  Gorgeous scan piccie by the way - very clear, you must have had a kind and patient sonographer?

Jayb - Glad it went well at the hosp re the counselling, i'm sure March/April 2008 will soon be here - these things normally seem to come round very quickly.  And big hugs to your lovely kind sister for offering to donate her eggs.  Does she have her own family already?

Wannabemum - Best of luck for your next test - when is it again?

Cat - sorry you have has such a bad ride through all these weeks - I bet it will all fade into oblivion when your gorgeous little bubba is born!

Love to all...xx


----------



## Burty (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi All

can I join this thread.  I sent a post to the newbies site looking for people who may have an Ileostomy/Colostomy going through IVF treatment.  I don't have a disease such as Crohns or Colitis, it was a condition I was born with where my Colon was spastic and as a result had huge ulcers on ther and a bowel prolapse.  I have the large Zip scar, which has been opened 13 times in total, on my last op I was given an emegency Ileostomy.  In fact on my first op, my bowl was punctured and I had peritinitus and the raw sewage from my bowels leaked into the pelvic cavity which has with out doubt caused my fertility problems.

I am about to start stimming and really hope to have ICSI in a week or 2 if I can produce some good follies, but I would be really interseted if anyone else out there has gone through IVF with a stoma.

Have a great day

Burty xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Burty and welcome to the thread. I have been through 3 ivf 's and one icsi and I have an ileostomy. I thought 5 major ops on tummy was bad but 13 your poor thing.
I have found out that my eggs are poor quality and need donation. One thing I will say is that you may find egg collection more painful than others just because of all the scar tissue. ( I guess you have a high pain threshold after all that surgery). I wish you all the very best for this tx and hopefully you will be lucky like Carrie Grant and Cat. Any questions please ask or pm me.

EJ my sister has a beautiful 6 year old daughter.

At work so gotta go speak soon.
Jaybxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

wannabemum, am thinking of you and hope all goes well with your next test.

jayb, am happy to hear all went well with your appt asking about donor eggs.  Your sister is pretty special to be helping out.  As for dh being quiet, it's normal as guys think differently about this and it may not be on their mind as much nor have they thought it through like we do.  Doesn't mean they don't want it as much though.  You're right in that next spring will come quicker than you know.

EJ_wales, must be hard for you working with pregnant ladies.

Burty, poor you hun having been through so much.  I was only sick with colitis for a few months when the dr's decided to remove my colon and build a JPouch (3 surgeries).  I still have issues sometimes and I'm never normal...but I can't imagine what it's like for you having to go through somatch issues all your life with so many operations.  I no longer have an ileostomy, but have been through 2 ivf/icsi cycles so can answer any questions for you about the process.  Wishing you all the best.

I returned to my clinic yesterday with lots of questions about our failed ivf.  My doctor didn't think that the stomach issues I was experiencing impacted the results (just made it hard seeing my left ovary during the stimming phase).  She's not sure why it failed but is still optimistic.  She wants me to take a month break so I'm on birth control for a month and then will start the fet process at the next AF.  So the transfer should be mid Sept.  Feeling a bit better but it's still scary not knowing why it hasn't worked for us this time around.
I'm still sore on my left side when I go to the bathroom (sorry if tmi) and am pretty sure it's my JPouch...maybe hitting the ovary  Hopefully it'll heal and I'll be back to normal again.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls, Thank you so much for all your good luck wishes.
I retest tomorrow but have a feeling that it's all over for us, don't ask me how I know I just do  .  The happiness that I felt was so short lived & I hope one day it will last.  I was advised by other FF's on The Hammersmith Hospital thread to ask the Hospital what my beta was, I didn't as I was too scared I wouldn't like the result, then the other day I plucked up the courage & bought a HPT and it's still in the packet and I have been so tempted to do it but again too scared of the result, my own fault I know but I will know tomorrow.     .

ready4Family - Hope the soreness your feeling wears off soon, take it easy and look after yourself.     


jayb - Hi hope your well.     

Burty - welcome aboard, you poor thing, you really have been through the wars, but great that you here telling us the tale . Wishing you lots of luck with stimming when you start.     

EJ_wales - Hi hope you doing well.     

Carrie Grant - Wow what a great picture Mummy 2 B.   

cat1980 - Hope you well.  Look after yourself.     

To all I have forgot, it wasn't intentianal.

Good luck all.

Love Caroline xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Caroline, hope you're wrong hun.  It's so hard to stay positive during this isn't it?  I know what you mean about being scared to do an hpt as I stopped doing them in the 2WW and always felt it was better having hope.  I'll be thinking of you and hope you get surprisingly good news.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks ready4Family, hope I'm wrong too.    
I just want to try & cling to some hope for a little longer, that's my reason for not testing.  

Love wannabemum07 xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Caroline i am really keeping my fingers crossed for you and i will be checking for your news.  



cat xx


----------



## Burty (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the messages guys,

it looks like we have all been through the wars.  It's bad enough with fertility probbies isn't it without the old plumbing problems on top  

wannabemum - I am keeping everything xxxx'd for you.  Gosh it's awful waiting, but here's to having light at the end of the  .

look forward to getting to know you all. 

sending lots of   

Burty xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,  the hospital just called and unfortunately the result was a negative one, I'm sad   of course I am but not giving up, it was not meant to be this time.  The Dr said there was some implantation, it just never carried on 

Will hopefuly be starting again in 3/4 months time (3rd time lucky)   

Good luck to you all and thanks for your support.

Will be checking from time to time to see how your all getting on.  

Love Caroline xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Caroline - i am SO sorry hunny - don't really know what else to say but my heart goes out to you and all my thoughts and wishes are with you.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Oh Caroline, I am so sorry hun.  The exact same thing happened with our first FET and I think it's harder starting out with a positive since it's one extreme to another.  Wishing you all the best with your next attempt.  Glad you are not giving up.  As my MIL always says..it's not IF but WHEN.


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Caroline

I just wanted to pop on briefly to let you know I'm thinking about you.

Take good care of yourself.

Lots of love - Carrie XX


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Caroline I am so sorry, this IF is so hard. As hard as it might be try and stay positive, 3- 4 months will be here before you know it. Take this time to make quality time for yourself and DH and help to heal those painful wounds.
We are all here for you.

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Sorry in advance for the following ME post - our appointment with the Consultant went well - I've to go to the clinic every 4 weeks to be checked (due to my medical history) and I've to go for a scan at 28 weeks, and then 4 weekly thereafter which is fab and really reassuring that I'm being looked after.  The Consultant is also writing to my Colorectal Consultant, who also works at the GRI to ask about any potential problems with giving me a C-Section, and asking her to be there at the C-Section.  Oh, she also said that I would be sectioned at 39 weeks and probably not before - is this normal?

With regards to the triple blood tests, we decided not to have them and now I don't know if that's the right choice!!  I would probably feel just the same if we had decided to go ahead and have them!!  Is it normal to feel like this?  I usually feel better when I have eventually made a decision (I'm a typical indecisive Libra), but on this occasion, I feel worse!!

Hope you are all well - have a great weekend.

Love - Carrie XX


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Carrie - cant believe you are 16 weeks already.  Have you got a bump yet??

I am on two weekly checks at the ob clinic and they are thinking of delivering at 32 weeks now because of the bowel probs i am having.  It will be great if you can get to 39 weeks.  My bowel surgeon is going to assist at the c-section.  I think there is a slight risk of bowel perforation but its really small so nothing really to worry about.  I am having another scan at 28 weeks too, although dont quite know what its for, maybe to measure growth and a general check.  

We decided to have the triple test.  I think anything lower than 250 is where you are offered more tests and my reading came back at 270 which was very low for my age it should have been about 1500 but then i have dodgy liver function tests at the best of times and i think they use a couple of those in the test so i think it would be wrong anyway.

We decided whatever the results we would have our little girl anyway so dont quite know why i took the test!

love cat x


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Carrie, that's wonderful that you're being monitored so closely.  It's always reassuring.  Not sure what is 'normal' in regards to c-sectioning but mine was scheduled only 8 days before my EDD (and I went into labour 1 day before that).  Do you have many pregnancy symptoms?

cat, it's wonderufl how a lot of you seem to have your bowel surgeon right there at the c-section.  I know I would have been so much more comfortable had we had that.  Has your sotmach issues calmed down at all or are you still struggling?

Not much new here.  I'm still taking birth control (another week and a half) and then I can start the meds to build up my lining for September's FET.  It's hard to stay optimistic though as it'll be our 4th ivf/fet cycle this year...and my doctor has no idea why it's not working for us this time.  I still wonder if the stomach cramps last time had something to do with our negative.


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies
havent posted for awhile as life turned to s**t after yet another failed Fet number 6 we had a review with cons,I have a hostile Uterus and they are willing to give us one fresh cycle then we need to find a SURROGATE.Uterlly shocked and stunned,thought it was bad enough to use a egg donor but to have some one carry my BABY,honestly I dont think I can do that.Any advice would be grately received and taken on board.Need to wait 2 years for an Egg Donor so guess Surrogate is not a problem yet.

Hope yopu are all well and getting fat with PG 

Shaz xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

i also haven't posted for a while (mostly cos i've moved on from IVF) but read often and hope you are all well  

just wanted to send shaz a huge hug   i'm sorry you've had bad news.......we too have been through this after 9 failed tx's and have now moved onto adoption. I'm still sad that i will never bear DH's baby but i'm so positive that eventually i'll have a family. I'm not saying it's what you should do - i am however saying i understand about the wanting to give up part - and i send huge hugs because it's so damn hard  

love to you all, my brave FFers

ritz.


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

It's so good to hear from you again!!

Shaz - Stay strong and take your time with any decision.  I can't tell you what to do - I have no idea how you and your DH must be feeling, but you guys are SO strong as a couple - take some time out together, refocus and then plan for your future.......

Ritzi - The same must be said for you and your DH - the strength, deep love and commitment you guys have will see you through everything this life throws at you both - stay strong.......

CAT1980 - I'm so glad to hear that you are being well looked after.  I feel really reassured knowing that everyone is there to make sure this baby is born safely, and at the right time with the right people in attendance.  Well I'm 17 wks + 1 day now, an yes I have quite a bump!!  From the back I still look the same, however, when I turn round it's clearly visable.  It's a bit of a nuisance having this blo**y ileostomy on the right hand side as my bump looks slightly lopsided, but at night baby moves up and out.  I love being pregnant and I love my bump......Hope all is well with you - has your bowel settled down any?

READYFORFAMILY How are you?  Not long now to your FET - what date in September is it?

I just wondered if any of you ladies had tried Acupuncture before and during your treatment?  I can't speak highly enough for Acu, and am convinced that it played a huge part in our BFP.  I had Acu before treatment, to ensure my body was ready for it, and then during treatment - There are some people who have said that it may have worked with or without the Acu, but all I know is that going into my treatment, I felt better than I had done for years.  I would really recommend that you ladies who are starting treatment seriously look into it.  There is also a published book about Acupuncture and IVF if you want to research it in more detail.

Love always - Your FF, Carrie XX


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

shaz, hi hun.  We cycled together in our past FET cycle.  My heart really went out to you because I remember you thinking that would be your last cycle so am happy to see you trying once more.  Don't know much about the surrogate...but am sending you lots of positive vibes with your next fresh one being the one.

ritz, am so sorry too to hear of all your attempts.  Life just is so unfair.  It's great though that you're finding other avenues to be a mom...and it won't matter in the end who gave birth to that child...you'll still be his/her mom.  Wishing you all the best with everything.  Do you know how long you'l have to wait?

Carrie, I'm doing ok thanks.  I take my last birth control on Tues so should be starting the meds for FET next weekend.  Don't know the exact date but transfer should be mid Sept.  I know others on this site have also talked about acupuncture.  Is the idea that it helps blood flow to the uterus?  How are you feeling these days?

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone - this thread has been really quiet so thought I would move us up a bit.  I'm not on maternity leave and just chilling out at home.  I am still having a  horrible time with my bowels, going up to 20 times a day, leaking and the worst abdo pain I have EVER had and that includes the 7 years with UC!!!!  

Am now on weekly obstetrician follow up and weekly scans.  Baby is looking quite big for gestation age which is good.  Consultant really wants me to try and get as near to 34 weeks as possible but after the weekend I have had there is just no way I think i can do that so going to discuss options tomorrow.

Last week they mentioned about admitting me if the pains get any worse but i dont see what that will achieve because all i can have is paracetamol and i may as well just take that at home.  The last thing i need is someone hounding me for blood pressure, temperature etc.  At least at home i can sleep when i want, eat when i want etc.  

How is everyone else, i have read the last few posts.

love cat xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi all,

cat, I am so sorry to hear how difficult this pregnancy is on your stomach.  Sounds just awful having to run to much to teh bathroom and having the pains.  Don't blame you for wanting to stay at home. Maybe the doctors are worried about you dehydrating or losing nutrients.  Let us know how your appt goes tomorrow.

Things are moving ahead for us.  I'm currently taking the FET meds and have an appt on Saturday to check my lining.  I'll find out for sure at the appt but the transfer should be the following week.  This will be our 4th go this year so am finding it hard to stay positive.

Hope everyone else is doign well.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

hey ready - sending you lots of      

not that you will need it!!!

Please dont anyone be put off my horrible whinge yesterday, things were just getting on top of me thats all.  I am finding it hard from going from being so well to so poorly again.  I havent been like this for 6 years.

Anyone heard from carrie - its nearly 20 weeks scan time - wonder if she is going to find out what she is having??

Cat xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Cat - you are allowed to winge you know, and listening to your experiences will help the rest of us when we finally get pregnant. If you do have a c section I can not believe that, that is only 2 weeks away.

Shaz I am so sorry to read your news. I am having to have donor for our next tx next year. Thanks to my wonderful sis I do not have to wait 2 years. Surrogacy was discussed for us due to our immune problems but like you. I wanted to try with my body one last time. Really not sure about surrogacy for the same reasons you described and my sister was not entirely sure. Just sending you lots of hugs.

Ritzi good to hear from you. Have you had any meetings yet?

Carrie good luck with your scan, let us know how you get on and whether you found out whether its a boy or girl.

Hi to everyone else

Lots of love
Jaybxx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

CAT - Oh you sound like you are having an awful time.  Just when you really need the whole bowel thing to behave itself - take it easy and make sure everyone is taking good care of you - lots of love XX

JAYB - You sound really sure that this is the right thing to do, and I am SO pleased that you have arrived at this place.  My big sister actually offered to do the same for us if need be - what would we do without our family eh?  Sending you lots of love also XX

READY4FAMILY - Not long to go now - you must be really excited.  Please just stay strong and positive, and believe that this will work - we are all rooting for you.  Lots of love XX

RITZI - Keep us updated on your adoption journey - We are all thinking of you - Sending lots of love to you XX

Well, I'm doing great.  I'll be 19 weeks pregnant on Friday - still can't really believe it's happened, but my prominent bump is there as a constant reminder that it has!!  We don't get a 20 week scan here - I have a 20 week appointment with my Midwife and I will ask her about it, but my next scheduled NHS Scan is at 28 weeks.  We have gone private and booked a detailed scan with the 4D scan at 23 weeks, just to make sure baby is well.  As you know we decided not to have the bloods done to check for various things, but I really don't know whats worse, having them done or not having them done - You worry either way I suppose!!  I've taken a sick day from work today, as I felt really faint this morning - I have normally got low blood pressure anyway, but I think the pregnancy is making it worse!!  I'm not complaining though - a day with my feet up is just what the Doctor ordered!!

Well better go - I am rooting for everyone of you wonderful ladies, and really hoping that this is a great year for the FF's on the Crohnn's & Colitis board.

Love always - Your FF, Carrie XX


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Morning girls,

cat, thanks for the positive wishes.  I could use them...esp with it being our 4th attempt since March.  As for feeling like you were complaining..please, that's where we're here for.  Let it out...we're all here to listen and offer any advice we can.  We all understand the stomach issues so can imagine what you're going through.

jayb, that is so wonderful of your sister to be thinknig of being your surrogacy.  Wishing you all the best with your consulation next month.

Carrie, thanks for the pep talk.  It really helps having all the support.  Sounds like things are going great for you.  Are you feeling the baby yet?  Interesting how places are different and your scan is at 28 weeks instead of 20.  The 4D scans look amazing!  How exciting.  Hope the faintness gets better.  Good idea to take some time off.

At my appt on Satruday, I'm goign ask my doctor about lying down vs sitting up during the 2WW.  Last time I was on my back for 5 days and was getting awful cramping.  I'm sure stuff was either settling in my pouch or it just slowed down my digestive system too much.  Don't want that to happen again since I don't know if it was my stomach issues that cause our ivf to fail (dr said probably not but it was bad cramping) .  I was also very sore on my left side near my pouch (esp when I went to the bathroom..sorry if tmi).  Think my enlarged ovaries from stimming was pushign against the pouch.  It's funny though..it took weeks but the pain went away, but when i got AF this time, I felt it slightly again.  Hopefully things have calmed down since then and won't affect the fet cycle.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi girls

Ready4family - i think the same thing happened to me on our last cycle from the egg retrieval.  I was in loads more pain this time than the first time round for a good few weeks after and was convinced the treatment hadnt worked.  I had a scan at about 14 weeks and even then my ovaries were still severely enlarged!  After all that time!  But it just goes to show that the treatment can still work if this happens, the pain is just horrible at the time.

Well i had another scan yesterday.  All is fine.  Baby is measuring slightly larger than normal (which is great!) and playing around for the cameras as usual.  The doctors still refuse to give me a date so i am back to the clinic again next week (and probably every week thereafter until she comes out!).  I have a feeling its going to be a last minute decision which to me will be the worst thing ever because i am such a control freak and need to know everything and like to plan ahead so maybe this weekend i will pack my hospital bag!

Carrie - its great to hear you are doing so well.  I would have loved to get another 4D scan done (we got one free at 10 weeks at our clinic) but we cant justify spending that much money at the moment unfortunately.  You will have to put your pics on and make me jealous instead!

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Apologies for my absence of late.  It just seems like evrything has been against us recently but we are going on holiday in 10 days an i can't wait!

Ritzi - nice to see you still 'popping in' on us - keep us all posted with your adoption journey - and when i need advice (seems more likely all the time) i will know who to come to.

Cat- glad all is well, even though your poor bowels are far from well!  Really nice to hear that you are being very closely monitored aswell.

carrie - make sure you enjoy your 3d/4d scan - i work for a company that does them and it is a fantastic experience - i bet you will be in tears when you see baby on the screen!

Jayb - when are you starting treatment with your sister?  Did you say next year?  I have also looked into surrogacy (G and I are disadvantaged as not married though!) and sis in law (due 1st baby xmas eve) has said once she has completed her family she might be a surrogate.  But i don't think i can wait that long.  Your sister is obviously a true star.

Ready - best of luck with your endometrial thickness - hope it is just what it needs to be for you to commence FET!

Did i miss anyone out?  Apologies if i did - been a while since i last popped in!

For me i've been suffering with very low blood pressure, it has been as low as 50/38 but nobody knows why - they thought i had Addisons but it has come back as not - so i will have to wait and see!
With every month that passes i'm also more convinced i have endometriosis so was sent for another ultrasound scan and told i have a haemorrhagic cyst suspicious of endometriosis and a hydrosalpinx.  Feeling quite upset about it all if im honest.  My partner (G) had to lose 3 stone before we could go on the IVF NHS waiting list and he is now 2 stone lighter - has has done fantastically bless him!  And to cap it all off, Dansac have stopped making the flanges/pouches i use - 10 days before my bloody holiday!  In a foreign country with new supples - greaaat!!!  Bloody nightmare.

Hope everyone else is doing better than i am!!


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh my god girls - page 3 - whats that all about

Guess everyone is busy busy!

Carrie - have you had your 4D scan yet?  Please please please upload a pic as soon as you have one as i am dying to see.  

EJ - nice to hear from you and well done to your hubby for losing all that weight.  And as for the haemorrhagic cyst and hydrosalpinx please dont worry about that.  I too have had several haemorrhagic cysts (they contain blood so are suspicious of endometriosis) but never had endo confirmed although it runs right through my family.  I also have hydros on both sides and look at me - i am pregnant!  I remember the day before egg collection one of my hydros had got that big they suggested abandoning my cycle as if they leak the fluid is toxic to the embryos but i had got so far and said i wanted to proceed and it still worked so you dont need to panic about that honestly.

Well as you can guess my ticker is still going and baby hasnt arrived into the world yet!  I am having another scan tomorrow afternoon followed by another appointment with the obsetrician.  Will i get a date - who knows!!!

I have thought about asking to have my fallopian tubes removed after my caesarean or at least going on the waiting list to have it done because it does improve IVF results but i get bad pain when the hydros are big too.


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Just popped on to see if there were any news on Cat. Very quiet on 
here. Cat just wishing you lots of luck and I hope your baby daughter is doing well if she has been born.

Lots of love to everyone else.
Jaybxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

I am still hanging in there!  Am being admitted after tea tonight as the pain and diarrhoea is at its worst.  I dont know whether i am going in to be monitored or to have libby so watch this space!

Hope everyone else is ok, its been pretty quiet on here.

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Cat

Sorry things are so bad, but how exciting you may soon be a mummy to libby.
Take care and all the best.
Jaybxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

cat, sorry that you're suffering so much.  Wishing you all the best.  Very exciting that you may have your little one very soon!


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Cat,

It's all eyes on you!  I expected to come back from my holidays to a baby announcement!  Wishing you the best of luck with everything and can't wait for your happy (nappy!) news!!

EJ


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all - I am back and still pregnant!

Was admitted on monday, saw a different consultant on tuesday as my consultant is on holiday and she said (despite the fact my bowel surgeon had recommended delivery at 30 weeks and my obstetrician at 32 weeks) that my condition was just an inconvenience in her opinion and I should just plod on and cope somehow and she has booked me in for an elective caesarean on 16 october when i will be 34 weeks 5 days.  She said to stay in hospital until then (three weeks!) so i said no and came home.  Well there is no point in being an inpatient when you arent actually receiving any treatment.  There is nothing they can give me!

I really am at the end of my tether now girls.  The pain is so bad.  I have accidents most days and nights and am housebound for obvious reasons.  I think I am starting to get a bit depressed too.  I came home yesterday and just cried for about three hours.  I dont know how I am going to manage another three weeks.

My consultant is back on monday and the midwife off the ward is going to let him know what has happened and maybe he might have a plan B.

Wishful thinking me thinks

Cat xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

cat, am sooo sorry you're suffering so much.  I really feel for you as you sound like you're in so much pain and uncomfortable.  Just try and think of the prize you'll have in a few weeks.  Let us know if your regular consultant has a change of plans.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Are you still testing on monday ready??  How exciting.  Do you feel like the cycle has gone well??  Any symptoms of pregnancy yet??  

The midwife is coming to see me on monday morning at home to see how i am getting on and to check my obs, listen to baby etc (although she is totally fine - quite happy in there in fact!) and then Mr Lindow my own consultant is supposed to be ringing me in the afternoon so who knows what will happen.

Part of me thinks i would like to try and get to nearly 35 weeks, afterall, libby could be quite well and a normal weight and be able to come straight home or just be in a few more days than usual rather than a few weeks in the SCBU but i just dont know how long i can go on like this.

Gosh I hope i arent putting anyone off.  I am sure i am a one off!!!  Honestly!!!!

Cat xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi cat.  Yes, I test on Monday but have a strong feeling that this has yet again not worked for us.  Don't know how I'm going to deal with the results.  

Yes, the further you can go, the better for the baby. Just think though that you've already gone 2 extra weeks more than originally thought.  It must be so awful for you though..you've really got the bad  end of it.  Do hope you're ok and can manage each day.  Am thinking of you and look forward to hearing about the birth of your daughter within the next few weeks.


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

CAT - I'm really feeling for you right now - try to stay positive (difficult I know).  Hopefull your Surgeon will do the right thing and sort you out ASAP.  Occasionally, the medical profession don't have a clue, and it seems that this is what's happening here.  You have gone through so much to get to this stage, and you are not enjoying it as much as you would be if your bowel wasn't acting up!!  Hang in there - sending you lots of love and positive energy XX

READY4FAMILY - Please don't give up just yet - you have to believe that miracles do hapen.  I'm really willing this to have worked for you.XX

JAYB - Good to hear from you.  How are you feeling right now?

EJ_WALES - How was your holiday?  I hope you had a great time.  How are things with you?

Well, the baby is great.  We're really looking forward to our 4D Scan next Friday.  The Hospital done loads of tests to try and figure out why I have this horrible rash and bruising, but my bloods have all come back fine with the exception of my Haemoglobin which is low at 9.  They have referred me to Dermatology but I just have to put up with it in the meantime.  My legs are covered in bruises, but I think thats more to do with the serious scratching I'm doing, especially in my sleep!!

Better go - Take care, loads of love Carrie XX


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Carrie - I cant believe you are 21 weeks already!  bet you are getting excited about your scan.  Have they given you some iron tablets to take??  I bet you are feeling quite tired with a haemoglobin that low.  Mine has been borderline all the way through but have managed to avoid the iron tablets so far but think will need them after the birth for a few weeks.

Ready - try to stay positive and dont be tempted to test early as it can give the wrong result!

Well I actually had quite a good nights sleep.  Only got up six times! (believe me that is half the usual amount!).  Seem to have lost my appetite the last couple of days though which i am a little worried about because i want baby to put on weight.  I forced myself to make a bacon sandwich half an hour ago but didnt enjoy it which is not like me but at least libby gets something to eat.

Have tried to do an online asda shop to tempt myself but i still couldnt decide what to buy so have had massive splurge.  Surely there will be something i want to eat when it comes!

Cat xx


----------



## Burty (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello ladies

I have not posted here for a while as have been really distracted with tx.  We had  ICSI in Aug/Sept and got our longerd for BFP a couple of weeks ago.  I have my first scan next week, so am really worried and all the rest of it.

I have had 13 major operations on my bowels, I have no Colon and about a few feet of Ileum missing and have a permanent Ileostomy.  I have had many comlications with adehesions in the past so I guess that is one of my big concerns.  My tummy is so scarred, I am woreried about it as my bump grows.  Have any of you got scars that are stretching ?

Cat - you poor thing, really sounds like you are going through the mill.  I can totally understand why you are staying at home, before I had my stoma, I had accidents all the time as well and it really did upset me.  My bladder and pelvic floor needs work as well, so I am already having to use pads as I don't have total contral.  I hope you feel better in yourself soon   

Love Burty xxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Burty

Many congrats on your BFP!!!!!!

Sounds as though you have had it tough in the past - so many operations - you poor thing.  

I have got a scar 9 inches across about 2 inches above my bikini line from my bowel surgery and then on to the right of my belly button where my stoma used to be.  Now I am 32 weeks the scars are feeling the strain especially where my stoma used to be.  I always had a "dint" in my belly where that was and i thought it would pop out with the pregnancy but it hasnt and it can be quite painful at times.  I have been using loads of cream to try and soften them - the best one i have found so far is the palmers cocoa butter one, its really thick but it seems to be helping as i have no stretch marks yet (touch wood!).

Has your consultant advised you to have a c-section??  Lots of people are told different things after they have had bowel surgery, especially on this thread.  some are advised to have natural births and others c-sections.  I have to have the c-section as my bowel consultant is worried about damaging my sphincter muscles.

Good luck with your scan and make sure your put your pictures on!

Cat xx


----------



## Burty (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Cat,


I haven't seen my bowel consultant yet.  After my BFP, I went to see my GP and she was writing to him to bring my appointment forwards, I wasn't due for a check up until November and crikey, I need to see someone before then.  Have they kept a close eye on you because of your medical history ?

I see other ladies on this site who seem to be just left to it dependent on their post codes and I just think because my surgical history and health is sooo colourful, I am going to need to be seen quite regularly.  How have you found your care ?.  I am based in London by the way.

Burty xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=113021.0

N x


----------

